# Es gab einmal ein Spiel...



## Ted45 (7. November 2011)

Hallo,

Nennt es einen sinnlosen, nicht beachtenswerten und letztendlich vollkommen aus Nostalgie gespeisten Thread... aber nehmt euch bitte die Zeit ihn zu lesen bevor ihr urteilt.

Es gab einmal ein Spiel... ein Spiel welches mich begeisterte, jeden Tag aufs neue... welches mir meine Zeit raubte wo es konnte und ich jenen Zeitverlust gerne in Kauf nahm. Es gab dieses eine Spiel, welches jetzt nicht mehr existiert. Ich rede von World of Warcraft, dem World of Warcraft das sicher noch viele von euch in Erinnerung haben. An jene die das Spiel erst seit kurzem kennen: "press the "x" button". An jene denen sich jetzt die Frage des Zeitaufwandes und des Nutzen dieses Threads stellt, nehmt euch die Zeit und versucht zu verstehen was einen Mann zu jener Stunde bewegt einen solchen Thread zu verfassen. Ich weis es noch genau, als wäre es erst Gestern gewesen... Einloggen, mit meinem Schamanen durch Desolace wandern... sterben und wieder wandern, zu weit wandern. Und dennoch nahm man es in Kauf. Keine Q-Geber auf der Minimap, kein integriertes "Mobmap"... nicht einmal ein Fokus. Und dennoch nahm man es in Kauf. Kein Mount auf Lvl 20, keine 100k++ Hitpoints und Mana... Kein LF-Dungeon Tool von heute. Und dennoch nahm man es in kauf. Man nahm es nicht nur ein Kauf...nein. Denn genau solche Dinge gaben diesem Spiel erst seinen eigenen Character und in gewisser Weise eine Seriosität auf welche viele meiner Anstrengungen basierten.  Das erste Mount auf Lvl 40? 100 gold! Ich weis noch ganz genau wie ich deprimiert vor dem Lehrer in Orgrimmar stand und verwundert auf meine 7 Gold und ein paar zerquetschte in meiner Tasche starrte. Und wie fleissig ich daraufhin sparte und sparte, wie ich alles zu sammeln und verkaufen begann um zu meinem Ziel zu gelangen.Meinem ersten Mount. Wie ich plante und mich hineinfühlte... in jene Welt die jetzt zerstört wurde. Gruppen suchen für Instanzen? - Im Handelschannel. Schlachtfelder, dann Arenen. Schwer zu bekommende Sets.... der Status von T-Sets und S-Sets. Der Stolz der einen mit seinem eigenen Character verband und verbindet. Als man noch das Rollenspiel fühlen konnte...sich in dieser Welt wohlfühlend ablenken konnte... flüchten konnte. 

Doch diese Zeit ist vorbei. Vergessen sind die alten Spieler, die alte Kundenbasis. Vergessen sind alte Versprechen, alte Tugenden und alte Spielinhalte. Vergessen sind wir, jene die soviel Herzblut und Energie in dieses Spiel gesteckt haben... jene die das Spiel maßgebend über Jahre geprägt und wenn das nicht zu gewagt ist: geliebt haben. Doch Geld ist tückisch und Geld ist wichtig. Der Kapitalismus kann geben, doch nimmt er am Ende immer mehr als er gibt. Und so entschied ActivisionBlizzard gegen uns ...und nahm damit mehr als sie jemals gegeben haben. Sie schufen ein so schönes Spiel und zerstörten es. Für kurzweiligen Einheitsbrei, einem viel leichteren Spiel- und Klassendesign. Einem nichts Aussagendem f2p-Game fast gleichkommend.  Sie schufen ein Spiel für Kinder ohne Spielverstand, ohne großer Verbundenheit zur Geschichte und ihrem Inhalt. Ein Spiel für X und Y. Wobei X und Y jegliche Spieler beinhalten und sich X weder von Y oder andersherum unterscheiden oder profilieren kann.Nach dem Motto: Bring the Money, not the Player oder Bring the Class to the Player,don't give the Player the Class. Blizzard verrät seine eigenen Prinzipien und dass bewusst und offensichtlich. Blizzard hat etwas "unverzeihliches" getan und wird dies wohl nie wieder ungeschehen machen...

R.I.P.



Was ich mit diesem Thread erreichen möchte? 1. Meine eigenen Gedanken zu "Papier" bringen. Und 2. falls es Menschen gibt die meiner Meinung sind, diese zu erreichen um mit ihnen gemeinsam über dieses Phänomen reden zu können. Ansonsten findet sich, meiner Meinung nach, keinerlei Verwendung für diese Art von Niederschrift, außer auf dem Datenmüll. Ich danke allen die sich die Zeit genommen haben diesen Text zu lesen und hoffe das der ein oder andere Verständnis hierfür finden kann. 

Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht.
MfG Tedrasiel.


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2011)

Ich nehme Dir ungerne deine Illusionen, aber Wow war zu Release ein Casual MMO im Vergleich zu dem was auf dem Markt war 
Und hätte es Wow nie gegeben säghe der MMO Markt heute vermutlich vielfältiger und anspruchsvoller aus.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (7. November 2011)

Boah, nich schon wieder! Ich geb dir nen Tipp: Kauf dir nen DeLorean und bau nen Fluxkompensator ein, dann kannst du Classic spielen so lange und so oft du willst! Immer und immer wieder!


----------



## Matchfighter (7. November 2011)

Hallo =) 
Respekt zu der Zeit einen derartigen Text noch zu verfassen ^^
Aber ich bin leider anderer Meinung mit dem Hintergrund von der Natur des Menschen. Denn in der Natur des Menschen sind wir gewillt alles einfacher zu gestalten. 
Mit dem geringsten Arbeitsaufwand etc. Wo früher noch alle per Hand gemacht wurde wirds heut mit Maschinen getätigt. Das nur als Beispiel.
Aber letzten Endes gilt das auch für WoW. Die Mehrheit schreit nach Besserungen und Blizz als Geschäftsunternehmen würde die Zähne zusammenbeißen, wenn sie nicht den Wunsch der Mehrheit der Kunden nicht erfüllen würde. Aber recht haste schon es gibt ein paar Änderungen die evtl. für die "verschlechterung", wie viele es nennen, verantwortlich sind.
Aber Ich sag mir immer, es ist ein sich veränderndes Spiel und man ist nicht gezwungen es weiter zu spielen, wenn es einem nicht mehr gefällt. 
Vergleichsweise würde ich Kinoteile nennen (Saw-teile als bsp), oder aber auch aus anderen Spielen wie Final Fantasy(da gefiel mir nur der erste Teil am "besten"), worin der selbe von dir angesprochene
Effekt besteht. Nämlich, dass manch einem Spieler die Änderungen / Neuerungen nicht zusagenn Anderen wiederrum sagen sie zu. Es gilt also ein Wechselspiel zwischen
Befürwortern und Kritikern, denn würden die Änderungen Niemanden mehr zusagen, so würden die Hersteller sehr schnell wieder auf die alt eingestanzte Schiene zurückfallen, grade in Zeiten des Kapitalismusses, wo Geld die Welt regiert. Ganz klar ist dies deine persönliche Meinung, wo ich mich hüten werde etwas dagegen zu sagen, allerdings wollte ich hiermit mal auch die andere Seite von Neuerungen beleuchten und hoffe mal das ich die Situation von dem wie und warum etwas schildern konnte.
Hoffe auch das es nicht all zu schwachsinnig ist was ich hier verfasst habe, ist eben schon recht spät und hab den Beitrag hier grad eben noch beim überfliegen mitbekommen =)

Tante Edit macht mich übrigens grade darauf aufmerksam mal ne Frage über die Umstellung der zeit zu nennen:
Kann es eigentlich sein, dass Buffed die Uhr im Forum nicht umgestellt hat ? weil mein Editzeitpunkt nämlich mit 3:14 als 2:14 mitgeteilt wurde =)


----------



## win3ermute (7. November 2011)

Ted45 schrieb:


> Was ich mit diesem Thread erreichen möchte? 1. Meine eigenen Gedanken zu "Papier" bringen. Und 2. falls es Menschen gibt die meiner Meinung sind, diese zu erreichen um mit ihnen gemeinsam über dieses Phänomen reden zu können.



Nix für ungut: Sowas gehört in einen Blog. Schlägt auch jeden zweiten Tag hier in ähnlicher "Aussagekraft" auf. 

Wie Tiku schon völlig richtig anmerkte: WoW war "damals" bereits ein Versuch, weniger "Nerd"-tauglich zu sein, um den Gamer abseits der "Sandbox"-MMOs einzufangen. Der "ewig gleiche Grind" in Verbindung mit Sammlerleidenschaft ist die MMO-Umsetzung der Erfahrungen aus einem "Diablo 2".

Den "Höhepunkt" erlebte WoW imho mit "Burning Crusade". Die Wiederholung des Immergleichen war hier zwar ebenfalls eine Tugend, aber wenigstens hatte der organisierte Spieler hier ein wenig was zu tun. 

Und gleich läuft Technocrat hier auf und bezeichnet uns alle als bezahlte Agenten bzw. als Leute, die ein MMO nicht verstanden haben. Neuer Tag, selber Müll...

Edit: Tiku wies mich darauf hin, daß es vor WoW abseits der Sandboxes noch "EQ1" gab. Es war trotz Quest- und Raid-Orientierung immer noch absolut "Hardcore" - Equip- und Erfahrungsverlust im Falle eines Todes. WoW war immer für "Weicheier"


----------



## LoveThisGame (7. November 2011)

weiß nicht was der wischi waschi brei soll. kann nur sagen dein beschriebenes szenario hat für mich nie existiert ! da ich wenige wochen nach bc release erst angefangen habe mit wow und damals gab es bereits eine map ! ebenso hab ich mir für mein 40er mount und mein 70er fliegen gold von gildenkollegen geliehen und beides recht schnell zurückgezahlt ! weiß ja nicht ob man zu classic zeiten keine gildenkollegen hatte bei denen man sich die paar kröten hätte leihen können, im anderen fall hättest aber spätestens in den high end gebieten damals auch farmen können. denke doch zumindest das man nicht erst mit bc berufe hatte wie bergbau, kürschner und kräuterkunde  thorium zb dürfte ja zu classic zeiten eine goldgrube gewesen sein !

natürlich ist mit dem ersten char alles neu und aufregend soweit kann ich dir folgen, nur kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was an wow so schlecht sein soll heutzutage ?

was ich so über classic gehört und gelesen habe war es doch in jeder hinsicht ein langwieriges grinden ! ruffarmen war ja zu bc bei mancher fraktion noch fast ne lebensaufgabe !

der dungeonbrowser ist für mich ein zweischneidiges schwert ! einerseits kann man echt top gruppen haben mit denen man gerne noch die ein oder andere ini dranhängt, ebenso kann man aber auch gehörig in die sch.... treten damit !
der vorteil zu pre dungeonbrowser zeiten war das man unfähige getrost auf igno hatte und sie nach einem run nie wieder "gelesen" hat, der nachteil war sicher das man sich doch erstmal einen guten ruf "erspielen mußte, teils ja auch in der eigenen gilde ! daher hat das tool für mich ganz klar vorteile und nachteile !

selbes wird wohl bald für den schlachtzugbrowser gelten ! mal wohl chaotische wiperei ein anderes mal nen astreiner raid !

stimme dir zu das wow mehr und mehr vereinfacht wird in manchen punkten ! nur wenn ich mir zb allein mal classic ragnaros und sein heutiges ebenbild in fl anschaue ist das vom schwieirgkeitsgrad her ein unterschied wie tag und nacht ! ergo sie machen es nicht nur einfacher  
das wow heute ein spiel für kinder ist kann ich ganz und gar nicht bestätigen !!! würde sogar behaupten das der U18 anteil sehr gering ist ! kann aber auch ein subjektiver eindruck sein da in meiner gilde sowieso niemand reinkommt in dem alter. wobei ich auch in random raids seltenst stimmen höre die U18 klingen (wobei das ja durchaus schwer zu beurteilen sein mag).

mag zu classic wohl auch recht überlaufen gewesen sein in den questgebieten was nicht mein fall ist ! nervt am anfang eines neuen addons schon tierisch wenn dir die questmobs vor der nase weggekillt werden.

hab vielleicht den ein oder anderen von dir angesprochenen punkt vergesssen nichts desto trotz kann in summe wow heutzutage nicht so schlecht sein wie du behauptest ! wenns dir keinen spaß mehr macht kann ich dir nur raten aufzuhören wenn du es nicht ohnehin schon getan hast !


----------



## Destructix (7. November 2011)

@TE

Ich spiele Wow seit Classic und muss dir leider sagen... Es war toll, aber ich will es mit Sicherheit nicht mehr zurück.

Seitdem bin ich auch gealtert, wie das Spiel, arbeite schon im RL genug und habe keine Lust in einem Spiel weiter zu "arbeiten". Das soll allerdings nicht heissen, dass ich etwas in den Hintern geschoben haben möchte.
Blizzard allerdings Kapitalismus vorzuwerfen und zu sagen das sie den Spieler, anscheinend trifft das insbesonders auf dich zu, verraten hätten, lässt mich dir raten... geh wieder zurück in deine Mottenkiste.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (7. November 2011)

Könnt ihrs nicht einsehen Classic war mist, zu viel zeit gekostet, stundenlanges suchen nach iwelchen membern, das ging sowas von auf den zeiger und ehrlich gesagt die sets von früher sehen um ängen beschissener aus als Heute
dann noch dieses stunden lange um her laufen, bis man endlich mal lvl 40 war und sich aber auchn ur dann so ein kack 60% schnelles vieh hatte, was auch noch dammt teuer war !!


Alles, aber auch alles ist heute besser als damals Classic ( meine persönliche meinung) , außer cata das war fast genauso blöd, aber auch nur fast !


----------



## Kalyptus (7. November 2011)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> Könnt ihrs nicht einsehen Classic war mist, zu viel zeit gekostet, stundenlanges suchen nach iwelchen membern, das ging sowas von auf den zeiger und ehrlich gesagt die sets von früher sehen um ängen beschissener aus als Heute
> dann noch dieses stunden lange um her laufen, bis man endlich mal lvl 40 war und sich aber auchn ur dann so ein kack 60% schnelles vieh hatte, was auch noch dammt teuer war !!
> 
> 
> Alles, aber auch alles ist heute besser als damals Classic ( meine persönliche meinung) , außer cata das war fast genauso blöd, aber auch nur fast !




Nein Classic war die beste Zeit. Man musste sich nur die Mühe machen und eine Sippe suchen welche was taugte. Aber es musste ja jeder dritte seinen eigene 3 Mann Sippe haben und dann heulen weil er niemanden findet.


Es gab nichts schöneres und herausforderndes als die guten alten 40er Raidzüge.


----------



## gondolin72 (7. November 2011)

Sicher Hatte Classic mehr Atmosphäre. Es war zwar alles etwas  umständlicher, aber wie gesagt es hatte Atmosphäre die ist mit Wrath kaputt gegangen.
Die Bequemlichkeiten die mittlerweile eingebaut werden oder nach gepatcht wurden, musste Blizz installieren um mit den anderen MMO mithalten zu können bzw. besser sein zu können.
Man stelle sich vor Rift, HdRO usw. bringe Ihre neue Fetuares raus und Blizz schaut zu und bleibt auf Classic Standard stehen. Das wäre wohl das Ende von WoW gewesen.
Natürlich sind manche Sachen schade aber das ist der lauf der Zeit und nichts anderes.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. November 2011)

Ted45 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nennt es einen sinnlosen, nicht beachtenswerten und letztendlich vollkommen aus Nostalgie gespeisten Thread... aber nehmt euch bitte die Zeit ihn zu lesen bevor ihr urteilt.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen erstmal,

ich habe mir nun deinen Beitrag sowie die Antworten hierzu durchgelesen, möchte jedoch an dieser Stelle auf deinen Beitrag eingehen. 

Auf Neudeutsch und sehr salopp formuliert: Quatsch mit Soße. Lass mich erklären warum.

Diejenigen von uns, welche classic gespielt haben, kennen natürlich auch die damaligen Zustände. An deinem Beispiel sieht man, meiner Ansicht nach, jedoch sehr gut, wie sehr der Mensch dazu neigt Erlebnisse aus der Vergangenheit zu relativieren und in ein rechtes Licht zu rücken.

Die von dir, oben genannten, Punkte, welche deiner Ansicht nach die Welt, WoW und dieses MMO ausgemacht haben, sind Punkte über die die meisten froh und dankbar sein dürften, dass es diese nicht mehr in dieser Form gibt. Viel zu lange Wege, keine Möglichkeit Mounts oder ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel zu nutzen? Schlecht entwickelt und umständlich. Horrende Kosten für Mounts auf Maximalstufe? Schlecht entwickelt, frustrierend und nervig. Eine rudimentäre Karte? Schlecht entwickelt.

Wie sprechen hier von Komfortfunktionen, welche das Spielen angenehmer und flüssiger gestalten. Zu sagen, dass diese nicht vorhandenen Komfortfunktionen dazu beigetragen, dass man ein Spiel so sehr mag, grenzt an Masochismus. Ich wünsche mir diese umständlichen Funktionen aus classic nicht mehr zurück. Bei weitem nicht!

An anderer Stelle in diesem Beitrag wurde behauptet WoW sei ein Spiel für Weicheier. EQ1 war etwas für die harten Kerle....Schreckliche und in meinen Augen auch dumme Aussage. "Ich mache mir das (MMO-)Leben absichtlich schwer, damit ich ein ganz harter Kerl bin". Ist das euer ernst? 

Beispiel:

"Hey, ich muss in diesem Spiel zum Weiterkommen innerhalb von 0,76 Sekunden eine Tastenkombination aus 12 Tasten gleichzeitig drücken. Wahnsinn, das ist aber ein Spiel für ganze Männer...geiles Spiel." - So argumentiert doch niemand. Natürlich erinnert man sich mit einem Schmunzel im Gesicht an die alten Zeiten, insbesondere die umständlichen alten Zeiten, sitzt mit Bekannten am Tisch und diskutiert über dieses Wahnwitz. Dies sollte man aber nicht gleichsetzen mit der Aussage, dass es früher einfach "besser" (man beachte die "") war. Denn ohne die kleinen Komfortfunktionen würde kaum noch jemand spielen.


----------



## freddy0815 (7. November 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil sehe das völlig anders. 

Ich sehe das ganze so: Classic war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt das Non+Ultra. Es gab einfach NICHTS was auch nur ansatzweise wie WoW gewesen ist und war damals wie das erste Auto. 

Den Höhepunkt von WoW hat es in BC gegeben da Blizz gemerkt hat das man mit den Bossen nicht "sooo viel machen kann" wenn man von 40 spielern verlangt zu funktioneren also hat man 10er und 25er gemacht dafür die bosse mit mehr als 2-3 fertigkeiten bestückt. DAS war der Triumpf da aber dann die leute die mit dem T6 patch immernoch an nethergroll gewipt sind und Nie BT von innen gesehen haben gewint haben wurden die "in den arsch" strategie gefahren. Siehe cata die 5er ini´s waren immernoch leichter als zu BC oder die endinis in Classic und sie haben gejammert und es wurde generft.
Mit BC war das spiel ausgereift.

BC > Classic > Das andere Game was hoffentlich bald kommt der rest ist schrott.


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2011)

Destructix schrieb:


> Ich spiele Wow seit Classic und muss dir leider sagen... Es war toll, aber ich will es mit Sicherheit nicht mehr zurück.


Genauso sehe ich das auch.

Ich mochte auch die Kindheit - will sie aber mit nun 42,5 bestimmt nicht mehr zurück.
Leben bedeutet nunmal Veränderungen - wer sich nicht verändert, ist bereits tot.
Habt Ihr, die Ihr immer solche Walltexte um diese Uhrzeit verfasst, Angst vor Veränderungen?

Versucht doch mal lieber im Leben das Positive zu sehen - das macht so Manches im Leben leichter!

Und bei WoW gibt es ja Classic eigentlich immer noch.
Viele vergleichen immer wieder Classic mit den AddOns.
Nur Classic ist das Grundspiel , mit all seinen Elementen, ohne die Addons gar nicht gespielt werden könnten.

Als ich anfing, dauerte es nicht lange und ich war in einer sehr freundlichen internationalen Gilde.
Auch allgemein hatte ich keine Probleme. andere Spieler bei Hilfegesuchen zu finden.
Dennoch will ich es nicht zurück, mit den Macken, die es dort auch im Spiel gab.

ps. Und immer und immer wieder diese Leier, diese Threads ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (7. November 2011)

Ted45 schrieb:


> [...] World of Warcraft [...]
> 
> [...] R.I.P. [...]



Déjà-vu.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2011)

Es gab einmal eine Zeit...meine heutigen Gildenmitglieder starteten in Metin2 auf einem neuen Server. Zu der Zeit gab es noch keine festen Beschreibungen, heute weiß man, das es ein Asia-Grinding-MMO war, ein zeitraubendes Spiel, was eigentlich nur daraus bestand, zu farmen. Der Erfahrungszuwachs betrug zuletzt (auf Stufe 72) rund 2-3% pro Stunde. Starb man, hatte man die Wahl, wieder vor Ort aufzustehen, wenn man von Mobs getötet wurde, konnte man 0-3% Erfahrung verlieren, wenn man das Risiko nicht eingehen wollte, konnte man am Anfang des Gebietes aufstehen und erstmal 3-4 Minuten zum Standort reiten.

Es gab da aber so eine bestimmte Geschichte, die es einfach wert machte, das Spiel überhaupt zu spielen. Es wurde nie eine ganze Gruppe benötigt, es gab kein Tank/Heiler/DD, sondern "wichtige" Leute, die die Hauptarbeit erledigten und Leute, die sich dazu stellen konnten.

Da gab es dann auch die gute alte Zeit. In dieser Zeit stellten sich 2 hochstufige Charaktere zusammen aufs Pferd und begannen zu schlagen, während ein Ninja (mit Bogen) die Mobs in die Gruppe zog, welche die beiden "Tanks" auf den Gäulen dann per stärkere Schläge übernahmen und zu Fall brachten. Daneben standen dann kleine Charaktere, die damit gelevelt wurden sowie eine Schamanin, die nichts anderes zu tun hatte, als jede Minute 3 Buffs zu geben. Das einzige, was die anderen Mitglieder der Gruppe taten, war die Beute aufzuheben, die nunmal nebenbei abfällt.
Das Spiel war vor allem auf World PVP ausgelegt. Leute aus anderen Ländern konnten immer angegriffen werden. Jene Lichtgestalten jedoch schlossen Bündnisse mit anderen Spielern. Es galt quasi ein Nicht-Angriffs-Pakt, der so manches mal gebrochen wurde, wo es dann darum ging, wer den Kampf begonnen hat, wer "zuerst da war".

Diese Welt wurde schließlich durchgerüttelt. Zum einen kamen immer mehr Spieler ins Spiel, das es immer anonymer wurde, manche Allianzen/Gilden einen sehr hohen Zuwachs verzeichneten und man schließlich NAPs auflösen musste oder diese sogar in ein "wir töten euch so lange, bis ihr verschwindet (Dauerkill "DK") mutierten, zum anderen stieg der Yangkauf (Gold, Anm. d. Red.) in einen Bereich, den man unter normalen Farm-Methoden nur mit viel Dropglück und Verkauf dieser Items überhaupt standhalten konnte. Ich hörte schließlich auf und wanderte ab zu WoW, da sich monatelange Farmarbeit (2 Monate, täglich 3-4 Stunden) einfach überhaupt nicht mehr ausbezahlt hat, weil nicht ein Drop dabei war und mein Vermögen aufgebraucht war.

Eine Erwähnung gibt es aber noch zu all diesen Geschichten rund um Streitigkeiten. Es gab genau einen instanzierten Bereich. Den Dämonenturm. Wer den Metin (Stein aus dem laufend Mobs kommen) auf der ersten Ebene zerstört, wird mit allen anderen Leuten auf die nächste Ebene teleportiert und ist ab da für sich.
Auch hier benötigte es so etwas wie einen Tank. Eine hochstufige, gut equippte Person, die eine gewisse Ebene mit hohem Respawn insgesamt 3 x zusammenziehen konnte. Ohne diese Person war es nicht möglich zu überleben. Ich begann, Metin2 zu spielen, als schon Bündnisse geschlossen waren, als jene Farmzeit in einem bestimmten Gebiet längst von allen Streitigkeiten überschattet wurde. In diesem DT verhielt man sich ruhig und stressfrei. Egal, woher der Tank kam, ob Freund oder Feind, wenn man nicht gerade einen Hass auf diesen Spieler/die Gilde hatte, machte dieser seinen Job und man unterstützte ihn.
Jene Tanks haben damals einen Dämonenturm-Run angekündigt, woraufhin alle ihnen gefolgt sind, um mitzukommen.
Obwohl jener DT extrem verbuggt war und man des öfteren gar nicht bis zu seinem Ziel kam, was zu zahlreicher Kritik über JAHRE führte und sich nichts änderte, war dieser Bereich, diese DT Runs, die schönste Zeit für mich in dem Spiel.

Warum erzähle ich das alles? Weil es genau in dein Bild reinpasst. Ein anderes Spiel, eine andere Geschichte, aber irgendwo stimmt es doch mit deinen Aussagen überein.

Ich hatte dort meinen Spaß, wüsste auch, das dieser in ähnlicher Weise zurückkehren könnte, aber ich wehre mich dagegen, heutzutage hinnehmen zu müssen, das ich nur mit massiver Mehrarbeit als damals das Ziel erreichen könnte, wieder der Tank von damals zu werden. 
Ich hoffe wirklich auch hier auf eine Änderung in WoW, wieder mehr zu farmintensiven Gameplay, wie es damals zu Classic/BC-Zeiten der Fall war, aber nicht auf damalige Zustände, sondern stattdessen auf eine angenehme Mischung daraus.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> fullquote



Danke Doofkatze, dass du mit einem Beispiel ausdrücken konntest, was ich mit meinem schwer verständlichen Kauderwelsch nicht ausdrücken konnte.

Ich denke Doofkatze hat es perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht. Danke und +1


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2011)

Ich zitiere mich hier (leicht abgeändert) gerne noch mal selbst, aus einem anderen Thread^^



Derulu schrieb:


> Eher das ewig zu Fuß zu einer (Low-Level)-Instanz laufen (reiten kann man erst ab 40) nachdem man zuvor verzweifelt stundenlang im LFG-Channel Mitstreiter gesucht hat (und zumeist erst einen Tank gefunden hat, als der Heiler keine Zeit mehr hatte oder umgekehrt).
> Vor einem Raid stundenlang Kräuter farmen (wohlgemerkt, per Pferd und die Kräuter sind in der ganzen Welt verteilt) und dann Mitstreiter für Scholomance suchen zu müssen umd dort Tränke und Elixiere herzustellen (denn das geht ja nur an 2 Orten der Welt und Scholomance ist davon noch der am leichtesten zu Erreichende)...
> ca. 1,5h (zumindest gefühlt) von Schlingendorntal oder von UC Richtung Blackrock zu reiten um dort raiden zu können...
> etc.
> ...



Das war "Spaß" yeeeeehaaaaaaa....

Und da war WoW sogar noch sehr human, im Vergleich zu den damaligen Platzhirschg-MMOs EQ und UO...


----------



## Fedaykin (7. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich hier (leicht abgeändert) gerne noch mal selbst, aus einem anderen Thread^^
> 
> 
> 
> Das war "Spaß" yeeeeehaaaaaaa....



Und wie sehr dies dazu beigetragen hat, dass man sich mit seinem Charakter, der Welt und dem Spiel "identifiziert"....wahnsinn!


----------



## Dagonzo (7. November 2011)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> Könnt ihrs nicht einsehen Classic war mist, zu viel zeit gekostet, stundenlanges suchen nach iwelchen membern, das ging sowas von auf den zeiger und ehrlich gesagt die sets von früher sehen um ängen beschissener aus als Heute
> dann noch dieses stunden lange um her laufen, bis man endlich mal lvl 40 war und sich aber auchn ur dann so ein kack 60% schnelles vieh hatte, was auch noch dammt teuer war !!
> 
> 
> Alles, aber auch alles ist heute besser als damals Classic ( meine persönliche meinung) , außer cata das war fast genauso blöd, aber auch nur fast !


Mit dieser Meinung stehtst du auch fast alleine da. Wenn du nicht die Zeit oder Geduld zu Klassikzeiten hattest ist das eher dein Problem. Für mich war es die beste im Gegensatz zu dem durchgerushe von Heute


----------



## Fedaykin (7. November 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Mit dieser Meinung stehtst du auch fast alleine da. Wenn du nicht die Zeit oder Geduld zu Klassikzeiten hattest ist das eher dein Problem. Für mich war es die beste im Gegensatz zu dem durchgerushe von Heute



Ach ja? Dir hat also tatsächlich die Lauferei im Schlingendorntal, Düsterwald und Co. richtig Spass gemacht? Dir hat es Spass gemacht, dass du für eine Quest knapp 20 Minuten Laufzeit in Kauf nehmen musstest?

Dann mein Freund, stehst du mit dieser Meinung auch fast alleine da.


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. November 2011)

Ich kann absolut nachfühlen was du schreibst. Auch ich vermisse diese "Magie" die damals vom Spiel ausgegangen ist.

Ich möchte gerne WoW gerne mal mit anderen Spielen vergleichen. Zum Beispiel Zelda. Auch dieses Spiel hat mich damals vollkommen geflasht. Ich hab mit Ocarina of time angefenfangen und ich war so hin und weg das ich es immer und immer mehr spielen wollte. Heute hat sich Zelda technisch weiter entwickelt, es gibt bessere Grafik, eine durchdachtere Welt, coolere Items, mächtigere Gegner etc. Es ist immer noch ein sehr gutes Spiel aber das Feeling das man damals hatte als einsamer Held durch die Steppen von Hyrule zu reiten hat man heute nicht mehr. 
Ähnlich wie bei Final Fantasy, was mich heute leider garnicht mehr so umhaut wie es früher getan hat. 

Und genau so ist das auch mit WoW. Spiele entwickeln sich, Sie passen sich der Technik und den Wünschen der großen Masse an. Dadurch muss das Gefühl halt etwas leiden. 

Du hast dir leider das falsche Forum für dein Anliegen ausgesucht weil die Buffies gerne mal auf Kritik an ihrem Spiel mit flames reagieren. Ich für gewöhnlich auch aber ich kann nachvollziehen was du meinst


----------



## DeathDragon (7. November 2011)

Classic war in manchen Bereichen wirklich besser und hat Spass gemacht. Es war aber nicht das stundenlange Farmen, welches ich in Classic vermisse. Ich vermisse das Teamplay und das Gefühl des Zusammenhalts von damals. Man hat die anderen Spieler akzeptiert, lief mit ihnen Instanzen und erschloss sich so neue Freundschaften im Spiel.

In Classic war ich regelmässig in Scholo und Strath für meine T0 Teile. Ich habe dort in nur 10% der Fälle den Endboss gelegt und es war mir egal. War ein guter Heiler oder Tank dabei, sprach man sich mit dem ab und ging eine Woche später wieder rein. Oder dann die stundenlangen Runs in BRD, im Tempel in UBRS oder LBRS. War die Ini clear, hatte man immer mindestens einen neuen Char in seiner Friendslist.

Heute sind Instanzruns nur noch zweckgemeinschaften. Will man in WoW vorwärts kommen, muss man fast 7x in der Woche rnd Hero gehen. Die Gruppen wurden nur noch zu Zweckgemeinschaften und man ist froh, wenn man in einer Instanz nicht krumm angemacht wird. Ich gehe als Tank recht ungern rnd Hero ini ohne ein paar Gildenkollegen. Nicht weil ich ein schlechter Tank bin, sondern weil das Klima dort Katastrophal ist. Warum müssen die Instanzen in 15min durchgerusht sein? Warum ist es regelrecht eine Pflicht regelmässig die gleichen Instanzen durchzubomben? Wäre es nicht viel interessanter, wenn Instanzen nicht linear, viel grösser und um einiges schwerer wären? Wenn die Item Inflation nicht so extrem wäre und man mit 4.3 Equip in Instanzen noch wipen könnte? Alle reden immer davon, dass man nicht mehr farmen muss in WoW und trotzdem werden andauernd die gleichen Heros abgefarmt.

Das Argument: "Wenn du nicht geflamt werden willst in Instanzen, dann gehe doch mit der Gilde" zeigt doch wunderbar was falsch läuft . WoW ist immernoch ein MMO und ich will dort neue Leute kennen lernen und nicht in jeder rnd Gruppe "Angst" haben krumm angemacht zu werden. Meine Friendslist in WoW besteht irgendwie nur noch aus Gildenmember.

Ich begrüsse Änderungen wie die Quests in WoW, die Questhelper Tools etc. Dies hat das Spiel um einiges einfacher gemacht. Ich hätte aber lieber den Dungeonbrowser von BC zurück (welcher leider kaum genutzt wurde). Die Instanzen und den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Classic, aber die Usability von Cata.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. November 2011)

Du sprichst die schlecht gelaunte, unfreundliche, egoistische und schnelllebige WoW Community an. DAS ist wirklich mal was neues.

Leider kann mir dir keinen anderen Rat geben als: spiel mit den Leuten die du kennst, und versuche durch ein freundliches, hilfsbereites und nettes Auftreten neue Kontakte hinzuzugewinnen. Etwas anderes kann man nicht machen.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

Oha, wie jede Woche mal wieder ein sinnloser, nicht beachtenswerter und letztendlich vollkommen aus Nostalgie gespeister Threadzum Thema, wie toll doch Classic war.
Naja, so tickt halt der Mensch, früher war alles besser, heute ist alles doof.


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2011)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Das Argument: "Wenn du nicht geflamt werden willst in Instanzen, dann gehe doch mit der Gilde" zeigt doch wunderbar was falsch läuft . WoW ist immernoch ein MMO und ich will dort neue Leute kennen lernen und nicht in jeder rnd Gruppe "Angst" haben krumm angemacht zu werden. Meine Friendslist in WoW besteht irgendwie nur noch aus Gildenmember.



Und Spieler von deinem Server werden dir durch das LFG-Tool nicht zugeteil^^? Auf deinem Server gibt es nur deine Gilde? 
Man kann auch in Instanzen gehen, mit Gruppen, die man auf dem klassischen Weg zusammengestellt hat, soll angeblich dagegen helfen, einen !Anonymrun" machen zu müssen und gerüchteweise gibt es durchaus einige Spieler (auf quasi jedem Server) die so etwas gerne mitmachen würden.


----------



## Naphalin (7. November 2011)

Jetzt noch einmal für dich und alle anderen die in Zukunft so ein Thema eröffnen wollen ...

BITTE BITTE BITTE lasst solche Topics und hört einfach auf WoW zu spielen, wenns euch keinen Spass mehr macht.


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> früher war alles besser, heute ist alles doof.



Sagt meine Oma auch immer und verdrängt dabei, dass alle ihre Büder + ihr Vater im Krieg gefallen sind, sie nach dem Krieg nix "zu fressen" hatte, sie als junge Frau gerade mal "Jobs" als Raumpflegerin oder Schneiderin "lernen" durfte, sie keine Heizung hatten und sich im Winter im Bett an der laufenden Nase fast Eiszapfen gebildet haben, sie, weil sie vom Land kommt, lange Zeit keinen elektrischen Strom oder eine Hauswasserleitung hatten (yeaaaah im Winter bei Minusgraden Zähne putzen am Hausbrunnen^^).... 

Aber es war halt alles besser früher....ausser sie erinnert sich wieder mal daran, dass es dann doch nicht ganz so war


----------



## Snee (7. November 2011)

Ich find es immer wieder erstaunlich - Hauptkritikpunkt ist am Ende die Atmosphäre und Community. Dass die Atmosphäre eines Spiels sich ändert und man einen anderen Spielspass entwickelt, wenn man ein Spiel neu spielt oder nun 4, 5 oder 6 Jahre am Zocken ist, gilt nicht nur für WOW... Das hat nichts mit Classic>BC>LK>Cata zutun. Mir hat früher der C64, Sega und Supernintendo auch mehr Spaß gemacht als heute. 

Was mich aber hier am meisten stört ist die Kritik an der Community in Verbindung mit Anonymität und "früher war alles Besser". Niemand, nein wirklich niemand zwingt einen dazu den Dungeonfinder zu nutzen. Niemand, nein wirklich niemand zwingt einen dazu random Raids zu machen. Niemand, nein wirklich niemand zwingt einen dazu sich zu einer Instanz zu porten oder per Flugtaxi schnell durch die Welt zu düsen. Es sind komfortabele Optionen, die einem das Spiel bietet! 

Wer a la Classic lieber 1h quer durch die Lande wandern will zum Instanzeingang kann dies weiter tun. Wer sich mit erlesenen 10 oder 25 Mann/Frauen gegen die Raidbosse stellen will kann dies weiter tun. Wer einen Tank, Heiler und DDs für eine Instanz per /2. suchen will kann dies weiter tun. 

Abschließend noch ein zwei Fragen an den TE und seine Befürworter: hast du den Dungeonfinder schon mal genutzt? Bist du schon mal rnd Raiden gewesen? Tja, nicht Blizz hat das Spiel verbockt, sondern du selber. Your quest will never end... ;-)


----------



## leckaeis (7. November 2011)

Zu sagen "Classic" oder "BC" waren definitiv das Beste, ist, objektiv gesehen, reiner Unsinn. 
Jeder Mensch hat andere Vorlieben und Geschmäcker, was Spiele angeht. 

Klar, ich denke mir "Ach, damals, als man noch farmen musste, war irgendwie alles cooler." Das denke ich dann aber nur solange, bis ich mir die zum X-ten mal durchgeleierten Ogri'la-Quests ins Gedächnis rufe. 

Ich weiß noch, wie WotLK zu seiner Zeit total verschrien wurde und als das absolute Fail-Addon galt. Jetzt geht mal auf Youtube, schaut euch den Cinematic oder die Ingame-Cutscenes von WotLK an und schaut auf die Top Comments. 
"WoW died with the Lich King" - "I miss WotLK" - "WotLK was a highlight in WoW history"

Und ich kann euch versichern - Sollte es WoW noch in fünf Jahren geben, wird es auch dann wieder einen Thrad geben, der heißt "Mit Cata war alles besser."


Das ist der Grund, warum ich solche Threads nicht mehr ernst nehmen kann, egal wie gut sie argumentiert sind oder nicht.


----------



## Varagon (7. November 2011)

> Übliche Früher war alles besser Quote...



Es gab auch mal eine community die nicht ständig rumgeheult hat.

Anleitung für eine tolle community:

Schleife anfang.

1. Patchnotes lesen
2. nerf finden.
3 -weinen-
4. Thread eröffnen
5. F5 Taste vergewaltigen und hoffen das es alle genauso sehen
6. -weinen- weil es nicht so ist
7. nächste Patchnotes abwarten
8. wieder bei Punkt 1 starten

Schleife ende.

Fakt ist: Allen 11 Millionen Spieler kann man es nicht recht machen! Und es wird immer Leute geben die niemals und nie zufrieden sind...und hey dafür bezahlt man schon mal gerne 12 &#8364; 

lg


----------



## Technocrat (7. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich nehme Dir ungerne deine Illusionen, aber Wow war zu Release ein Casual MMO im Vergleich zu dem was auf dem Markt war
> Und hätte es Wow nie gegeben sähe der MMO Markt heute vermutlich vielfältiger und anspruchsvoller aus.


Ich bin ja nun wahrlich nicht immer Tikumes Meinung, aber wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Dieses mal sogar zu 100%, und jeder, der WoW von Anfang an spielt und schon vorher andere MMOs gespielt hatte, kann das bestätigen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. November 2011)

Schön geschrieben, man merkt, wie sehr dir das Game am Herzen liegt. Mir geht es genauso.

Einerseits wünsche ich mir die Classic-Zeit zurück, andererseits hoffe ich immer noch, es wird nochmal so
wie damals.
Es stimmt leider auch das nicht Blizzard alleine dafür verantwortlich ist. Die Spieler haben sich sehr verändert.

Ich glaube in der Startzeit wurde WOW eher von den "alten" Recken (ich könnte nun auch Nerds sagen ^^) ge-
spielt die sich durch D&D gekämpft haben, die Everquest und Ultima online kannten und nur auf so etwas wie
WOW warteten. Aus meiner eigenen Freundeslist kamen nur solche Leute. Larper, Fantasy-Fans und alle waren
über 20. 
Heute habe ich das Gefühl das die meisten grade mal aus der Windel gehüpft sind und eigentlich Super Mario oder
Counterstrike spielen wollen, aber weil alle WOW spielen, machen sie es halt auch. _(Ihr wisst schon, esst mehr
Scheisse, Milliarden Fliegen können sich nicht irren..)_
Es kommen in den Channels nur noch wilde Abkürzungen, die Chars hopsen durch die Stadt und in den Innies ist
"ogogogo" der häufigste "Satz".
Wenn es neue Quest gibt, kommen nach gefühlten 2 Nanosekunden die ersten Fragen "Wie geht Quest XY ?"
Trotz Questziel auf der Map...

Es gibt noch vieles aufzuzählen, aber der Punkt ist, nach meiner Meinung liegt es nicht an WOW. Es liegt an uns.


----------



## Gnorfal (7. November 2011)

Ted45 schrieb:


> ...Vergessen sind wir,* jene die soviel Herzblut und Energie in dieses Spiel gesteckt haben.*.. jene *die das Spiel maßgebend über Jahre geprägt* und wenn das nicht zu gewagt ist: geliebt haben...



1. Diese Energie in Stunden*Stundenlohn umgerechnet anderweitig eingesetzt: ->Du wärst reich.
2. Beziehe ich das "über die jahre prägen" mal auf den Umgangston im Spiel: Bin ich froh, dass die ganzen "rofldunaplow11elf" vergessen werden...

WoW ist ein Spiel für die Masse, entwickelt um Menschen Spass zu bereiten und vor allem aber: um Profit zu machen. In diesem Sinn hat auch Blizzard ihre Prinzipien nicht verraten, im Gegenteil: Als Firma nehmen sie ihre Verpflichtung sehr ernst.


----------



## olOlOlo (7. November 2011)

Immer der selbe mist oh mann kommt mal klar ihr Nerds.^^

Damals war man 7 Jahre jünger.
Sogar jeder 13 jährige von damals ist ez auch schon 20 btw.
Man muss jetzt ein leben bestreiten mit Freundin/Frau Kindern etc.
Wer nach 7 Jahren immer noch 24 std am Tag vorm Pc hockt oder hocken will, GZ zum Leben du hast es geschafft xD.


----------



## Pyrodimi (7. November 2011)

Classic was für mich die schönste Zeit, wir hatten damals ein Gilde mit 130! aktiven Spielern, und man hat das Gildenfenster aufgemacht und sah ständig nur das die Leute ZUSAMMEN unterwegs waren, nicht wie heute wo man das Gildenfenster aufmacht und von 50 Onlinemitgliedern sind 50 in verschiedenen zonen und verschiedenen Instanzen, was haben wir uns gefreut als wir Gildenintern die Onyprequest ZUSAMMEN erledigt haben, und als Gilde stolz wie Oskar gemeinsam dem befreiten Leutnant durch STORMWIND eskortierten zur Burg..und wie man uns Platz gemacht hat, wie die Spieler zur Seite gingen und uns Glückwünsche und gratulationen zugeflüstert haben für den becorstehenden Kampf gegen Onyxia. Was war es für ein tolles Gefühl in einer tollen Gemeinschaft zu sein wo man noch wusste das das Miteinander zählt, weil man auf seine Kampfgefährten angewiesen war, wo sich jeder dafür einsetzte sein Wissen, sein Können und seine Ressourcen mit den anderen der Gilde zu teilen, weil man sonst nicht weiterkamm. Classic war vom sozialen Aspekt des MMOs ungeschlagen der schönste.

Heute? Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste, Spieler suchen nur highlevelgilden um sich zu profilieren, und die angeblichen ImbaraidroXXors suchen sowieso nach jeden Patch und jeden Addon neue Gilden die im Content weiter sind um sich in ein gemachtes Nest zu setzen, bloss nicht zusammen mit anderen Spiel-klassen-Bossmechaniken zerlegern zu analysieren udn anzupassen um zum erfolg zu kommen..Heute ist WoW nur noch für die Einzelkämpfer gemacht. Man hört in den Raids nur noch von irgendwelchen Klappspaten ICH hab ja den Schaden gemacht ICH hab ja soviel mehr geheilt Ohne MICH währt ihr nie..
Wo sind die Zeiten geblieben von WIR haben und WIR werden und WIR tun?

Darunter leidet WoW nicht unter den änderungen was Goldpreise für Mounts etc angeht, nicht an den leichteren Dungeons etc..WoW leidet an den zunehmenden Egoismus der Spielerschaft die in einen MMO nur noch ein Singleplayer mit alternativer Multiplayermöglichkeit sehen....und Blizzard hat leider genau diese Sorte Spieler mit Arena und Dngeonfinder und Markenequip gefördert und unterstützt, und genau da liegt der Hund begraben, sonst wäre WoW heute noch son geiles Spiel wie zu classic, nein noch geiler...aber die Community macht den Reiz und die Atmosphäre eines MMOs aus und die Community von WoW ist leider seid Ende BC zu einer Mischung aus Rambo meets Diablo Gamerz verkommen...


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2011)

Ich bin auch WoW Spieler der ersten Stunde und habe mit der Open Beta begonnen zu spielen. Nach BC habe ich dann aufgehört und kann den aktuellen Content also nicht bewerten. Im direkten Vergleich zu Burning Crusade jedoch empfinde ich Classic im Nachhinein als besser.

20 Minuten durch Stranglethorn zu laufen, also von Booty Bay zum Rebellenlager war kein Problem, denn ich war das erste Mal im Dschungel und ich empfand es toll, beim laufen einen Pfad zu finden, der mich immer tiefer in die Wildnis führte und ich plötzlich Trollen gegenüberstand, weil ich falsch abgebogen bin. Die unendliche Farmerei nach Set-Items in Scholo war auch kein Problem, denn es passierte im Gildenrahmen. Ich hab mir einen Wolf gelacht als ich nach dem gefühlt 100sten Mal endlich die Schurkenkappe bekam und hämisch meinen Kumpel über TS auslachen konnte, der um 5 Punkte verloren hatte. 

Ganz klar negativ und was die Stimmung wirklich getrübt hat, war die Tatsache, dass später viele Raids schlicht nicht im Gildenrahmen durchgeführt werden konnten. Unsere Mitglieder waren zu verschiedenen Zeiten online, es gab zum Teil unzureichendes Equipment und der Drang der Spieler, die schon weiter waren, jetzt endlich voran zu kommen wurde zur echten Geduldsprobe. Das ging soweit, dass es später unverholen dazu kam, dass vermeintlich bessere Gilden Spieler mit der Aussicht auf bessere Equip abgeworben haben. 

Gildenpartnerschaften gründeten meist im Streit, weil die Verteilung des Equips ungerecht war, die Zeiten für Raids einseitig geplant wurden etc pp. Das Forum war früher voll von Anschuldigungen und Threads, wie man 40 Leute koordiniert in die Geschmolzenen Kern bekommen konnte. Classic war toll, es war alles Neu, es gab viel zu entdecken und zu tun. Man musste verdammt oft die selben Dungeons besuchen, nur um sich erneut die Items vor der Nase weggewürfelt zu bekommen, aber das Gefühl war frisch, es war neu. 

BC und alles was danach kam, konnte das Gefühl des 1. Mal nie wieder hervorrufen. Es ist einfach so.


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2011)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Zu sagen "Classic" oder "BC" waren definitiv das Beste, ist, objektiv gesehen, reiner Unsinn.



Letztendlich war wohl für die meisten das erste MMO so ne Art Eröffnungserlebnis - ein neues Genre (wie oft hat man das schon.
jemand der mit Wow angefangen hat verklärt das nunmal. Ich hab mit Ultima Online angefangen, für mich war Wow nichts besonderes mehr.

Daraus ist aber auch zu folgern dass man die Uhr eben nicht zurückstellen kann. Denn nicht nur das Spiel hat sich geändert, man selbst eben auch.


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. November 2011)

Tatsächlich ist es so das WoW einfach Spielerfreundlicher geworden ist. Wenn man jetzt abends nachhause kommt und vll noch nen paar BGs oder eine Ini machen möchte dann ist es ohne weiteres möglich. Anmelden, abwarten, Spaß haben. 
Man muss nicht die ganze Zeit nach einer Gruppe suchen um eventuell nach 1-2 Stunden gefrustet WoW wieder auszuschalten weil man keine Gruppe findet und der nächste Arbeitstag bereits ruft. 
Klar geht dadurch der Zusammenhalt und das Feeling etwas verloren, aber man sollte bedenken viele Leute gerne ein Spiel spielen um es zu spielen und nicht ewig auf eine Gruppe zu warten oder irgendwo ein Questmob zu suchen.


----------



## Gormogon (7. November 2011)

Der größte Fehler den blizzard auch zugegeben hat ist Arena einzuführen ... was aber für mich weitaus schlimmer war ist es Marken einzuführen wofür man items bekommt .... zum Schluss noch dungon Browser der viel kaputt gemacht hat ... aber in großen und ganzen ist wow immer noch wie wow ... man kennt halt schon alles ... was will man neues bringen ? Quests ähneln sich auch viele ... wenn ein das nicht mehr gefällt hört man eben auf oder macht ne pause ... es ist doch klar das wow ein nicht für immer fesselt


----------



## mcgeehb (7. November 2011)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Classic was für mich die schönste Zeit, wir hatten damals ein Gilde mit 130! aktiven Spielern, und man hat das Gildenfenster aufgemacht und sah ständig nur das die Leute ZUSAMMEN unterwegs waren, nicht wie heute wo man das Gildenfenster aufmacht und von 50 Onlinemitgliedern sind 50 in verschiedenen zonen und verschiedenen Instanzen, was haben wir uns gefreut als wir Gildenintern die Onyprequest ZUSAMMEN erledigt haben, und als Gilde stolz wie Oskar gemeinsam dem befreiten Leutnant durch STORMWIND eskortierten zur Burg..und wie man uns Platz gemacht hat, wie die Spieler zur Seite gingen und uns Glückwünsche und gratulationen zugeflüstert haben für den becorstehenden Kampf gegen Onyxia. Was war es für ein tolles Gefühl in einer tollen Gemeinschaft zu sein wo man noch wusste das das Miteinander zählt, weil man auf seine Kampfgefährten angewiesen war, wo sich jeder dafür einsetzte sein Wissen, sein Können und seine Ressourcen mit den anderen der Gilde zu teilen, weil man sonst nicht weiterkamm. Classic war vom sozialen Aspekt des MMOs ungeschlagen der schönste.
> 
> Heute? Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste, Spieler suchen nur highlevelgilden um sich zu profilieren, und die angeblichen ImbaraidroXXors suchen sowieso nach jeden Patch und jeden Addon neue Gilden die im Content weiter sind um sich in ein gemachtes Nest zu setzen, bloss nicht zusammen mit anderen Spiel-klassen-Bossmechaniken zerlegern zu analysieren udn anzupassen um zum erfolg zu kommen..Heute ist WoW nur noch für die Einzelkämpfer gemacht. Man hört in den Raids nur noch von irgendwelchen Klappspaten ICH hab ja den Schaden gemacht ICH hab ja soviel mehr geheilt Ohne MICH währt ihr nie..
> Wo sind die Zeiten geblieben von WIR haben und WIR werden und WIR tun?
> ...



du hast es genau auf den punkt gebracht ...besser kann es nicht beschrieben werden


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (7. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch WoW Spieler der ersten Stunde und habe mit der Open Beta begonnen zu spielen. Nach BC habe ich dann aufgehört und kann den aktuellen Content also nicht bewerten. Im direkten Vergleich zu Burning Crusade jedoch empfinde ich Classic im Nachhinein als besser.
> *
> 20 Minuten durch Stranglethorn zu laufen, also von Booty Bay zum Rebellenlager war kein Problem, denn ich war das erste Mal im Dschungel und ich empfand es toll, beim laufen einen Pfad zu finden, der mich immer tiefer in die Wildnis führte und ich plötzlich Trollen gegenüberstand, weil ich falsch abgebogen bin. Die unendliche Farmerei nach Set-Items in Scholo war auch kein Problem, denn es passierte im Gildenrahmen. Ich hab mir einen Wolf gelacht als ich nach dem gefühlt 100sten Mal endlich die Schurkenkappe bekam und hämisch meinen Kumpel über TS auslachen konnte, der um 5 Punkte verloren hatte.
> *
> ...



Danke! Das trifft genau meine Meinung dazu. Und diese Erinnerungen teilen definitiv auch andere (unter anderem ich selbst). 
Allerdings "weine" ich der Zeit nicht unbedingt hinterher, hege auch keine Hoffnung, dass sich das Spiel noch einmal in diese Richtung entwickelt. Andererseits quatsche ich heute noch ab und zu, in "nostalgischen Phasen" wenn man so will, mit Freunden über die gemeinsamen Erlebnisse in dem Spiel, das mich wohl länger als jedes andere Unterhalten konnte.

Allerdings stimme ich auch der Aussage zu, dass dieses Thema im Grunde schon oft genug Platz in einem Forum gefunden hat. Vorallem, wenn es darum geht, seine Gedanken dazu (ohne Diskussionsansatz) zu verschriftlichen, wäre ein Blog wohl die besser Wahl.

Gruß


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2011)

Saftschubsenschubser schrieb:


> Allerdings stimme ich auch der Aussage zu, dass dieses Thema im Grunde schon oft genug Platz in einem Forum gefunden hat. Vorallem, wenn es darum geht, seine Gedanken dazu (ohne Diskussionsansatz) zu verschriftlichen, wäre ein Blog wohl die besser Wahl.



Wo er Recht hat...hat er Recht, der Sss


----------



## Fremder123 (7. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> BC und alles was danach kam, konnte das Gefühl des 1. Mal nie wieder hervorrufen. Es ist einfach so.


Und keiner kommt auf den Gedanken dass das der Lauf der Dinge ist? Als ich z.B. Gothic zum 1. Mal installiert hatte war ich auch baff vor Ehrfurcht und bin ob des harschen Schwierigkeitsgrades an jeder Blutfliege verreckt. Und trotzdem war es faszinierend. Beim 2. Durchspielen war ich routinierter, kannte mich aus, wusste wo ich was beachten muss. Hab ich deswegen in einem xbeliebigen Forum wöchentlich einen Beitrag eröffnet und mich beklagt dass die (MEINE!) Anfangs-Faszination verloren ist?

Was soll Blizzard machen? Eure Gedächtnisse löschen damit ihr dieses Einstiegs-Gefühl wiederkriegt? Ein Echtzeit-Strategiespiel draus machen, damit "mal was Neues" passiert? Leicht utopisch, was sich manche hier so vorstellen.



Gormogon schrieb:


> zum Schluss noch dungon Browser der viel kaputt gemacht hat


Was hat er denn kaputt gemacht? Wenn ihr euch dort drin verbal an die Kehle geht ist das doch eure eigene Schuld, was kann das Tool dafür? Ich bin damit zufrieden, denn mich würde es auf deutsch gesagt maßlos ankotzen, im Handelschannel, der Gilde oder gar im jeweiligen Gebiet stundenlang vergeblich nach einer Gruppe für eine Twink-Instanz zu suchen und doch nur lustlose Absagen zu kassieren. Zudem sind die Gruppen mit denen ich unterwegs bin fast durchweg in Ordnung, egal ob auf 85 oder im Levelbereich. Wie es in den Wald hineinruft...

Generell: Das Thema ist so neu und originell wie meine 2001 gekauften Unterhosen mit Loch im Schritt. Kann man nicht mal einen Sammelthread für die "Es war einmal"-Fraktion machen? Dort kann dann Classic in Ruhe beweint werden ohne immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer wieder den selben Sermon in einen neuen Thread abzuladen. Ups, hab ich mich grad zu oft wiederholt? Na da bin ja hier genau richtig.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und keiner kommt auf den Gedanken dass das der Lauf der Dinge ist? Als ich z.B. Gothic zum 1. Mal installiert hatte war ich auch baff vor Ehrfurcht und bin ob des harschen Schwierigkeitsgrades an jeder Blutfliege verreckt. Und trotzdem war es faszinierend. Beim 2. Durchspielen war ich routinierter, kannte mich aus, wusste wo ich was beachten muss. Hab ich deswegen in einem xbeliebigen Forum wöchentlich einen Beitrag eröffnet und mich beklagt dass die (MEINE!) Anfangs-Faszination verloren ist?
> 
> Was soll Blizzard machen? Eure Gedächtnisse löschen damit ihr dieses Einstiegs-Gefühl wiederkriegt? Ein Echtzeit-Strategiespiel draus machen, damit "mal was Neues" passiert? Leicht utopisch, was sich manche hier so vorstellen.




Sehe ich auch so. Ich erinnere mich noch ganz genau an mein erstes "richtiges" Computerspiel, welches ich mir gekauft habe. Es war Wing Commander IV in einem Promarkt am Luxemburger Hauptbahnhof. Genial. Das werde ich nie vergessen. D.h. aber nicht, dass all die anderen PC-Spiele, welche ich gekauft habe, nicht so toll waren, im Gegenteil. Es ist nunmal das erste Ereignis diesbezüglich, und so sieht auch meine Erinnerung aus.

Und genau das gleiche ist es mit WoW. Ich erinnere mich noch wie ich meinen ersten Charakter am 11. Februar 2005 erstellt habe und durch die neue Welt gestolpert bin. Ich erinnere mich noch an meine erste Gruppe, und die Tatsache, dass jeder im öffentlichen Chat nicht von "Blizzard" oder "dem Entwickler" sondern von "den Göttern" gesprochen haben, welche die Welt verändern können. Ein tolles Erlebnis.

Wünsche ich mir deshalb die alten classic-Zeiten zurück? Nein! Denn dieses Gefühl, was so viele Spieler hier beschreiben, wird nie wieder eintreten...nie wieder.


----------



## spaphira (7. November 2011)

du reggst dich auf was aus wow geworden ist aber vieleicht siehst auch mal was die blizz mitarbeiter jeden tag wieder leisten ich möchte es mal sehn das du ein solches spiel am laufen hälst. und wie schon vorher mal erwähnt worde wenn es dir nicht passt was aus wow geworden ist dann höre auf zuspielen. es zwingt dich keiner zu spielen.ich finde es nur sinnlos immer und immer wieder zu hören was blizz nicht gemacht hat denkt doch mal darüber nach was sie leisten aber das zählt wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Derulu (7. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Ich erinnere mich noch ganz genau an mein erstes "richtiges" Computerspiel, welches ich mir gekauft habe. Es war Wing Commander IV in einem Promarkt am Luxemburger Hauptbahnhof. Genial. Das werde ich nie vergessen. D.h. aber nicht, dass all die anderen PC-Spiele, welche ich gekauft habe, nicht so toll waren, im Gegenteil. Es ist nunmal das erste Ereignis diesbezüglich, und so sieht auch meine Erinnerung aus.



_Formula One Grand Prix_ (F1GP) *sfz*

Trotzdem würde ich DAS nach heutigen Maßstäben und Erfahrungen in DER Qualität nicht wieder (stundenlang) spielen wollen, damals habe ich Stunde um Stunde auf dem PC meines Onkels gedaddelt (selber hatte man noch selten einen PC damals) und es gab damals wenig was spannender war für mich (außer das echte Leben^^)...alles was danach kam, war nicht mehr ganz so fesselnd und manches ist über die Jahre einige Zeit angespielt und nach wenigen Stunden beiseite gelegt worden, weil es eben nicht so toll war, anders wurde 'zig Male durchgespielt, aber bei keinem war das Gefühl ähnlich als bei dem ollen Pixelhaufen, der einen Formel 1 Wagen darstellen sollte...

Es gibt immer nur 1 ERSTES Mal, auch im realen Leben erinnert man sich an DAS Erste Mal (  )mit einem besonderen Gefühl, und obwohl es danach sicher öfters weitaus besser war, erinnert man sich an diese Male häufig gar nicht mehr. Dieses Gefühl kommt nie wieder zurück


----------



## Tikume (7. November 2011)

Stunt Car Racer (vom selben Macher) spiel ich heute noch gerne - wenn auch nicht mehr so intensiv wie damals


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2011)

Da ich mit PC-Spielen + den Gameboy aufgewachsen bin, kann ich überhaupt nicht bestimmen, was mein erstes Spiel war, da ich schon mit ca. 3 Jahren "daneben gesetzt" wurde und zugeschaut habe und es immer erst dann versucht habe.

Stattdessen spring ich ein "Stückchen" weiter. Die Gilde.

Es ist anno 2002, mein bester Freund hat von seinem Cousin das Spiel ausgeliehen, spielt selbst, ich schaue zu.

Nach vielen vielen Stunden des Zusehens darf ich es erstmals probieren und bin wie für dieses Spiel normal zunächst komplett mit der Steuerung überfordert. Später als die Gold Edition erschien, habe ich es gekauft und von da an selbst gespielt, gelernt. Während ich anfangs kaum mit der Schwierigkeit "sehr leicht" zurecht komme, stand ich Monate später auf der Liste eines Wettbewerbs, in dem es darum ging, möglichst viel innerhalb von 200 Runden zu erwirtschaften. Auf hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad...

Hätte sich mein Spielstand keinen Bug zugezogen und wäre der letzte nicht 20 Jahre jünger gewesen, hätte ich gewonnen. Leider war ich plötzlich sowohl Richter als auch Angeklagter...trotz Immunität...Meine 53 Verbrechen waren so einleuchtend, das selbst ich für meinen Tod gestimmt habe :-)


----------



## Destructix (7. November 2011)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Es gab nichts schöneres und herausforderndes als die guten alten 40er Raidzüge.



Ja klar... mit 1/4 Afklern, 5 Minuten-Buffs...<ansonsten noch 8 Stunden AV und das farmen in Tyrs Hand.


----------



## garak111 (7. November 2011)

Hallo Tedrasil,

Ja, wirklich eine schöne Geschichte und natürlich können Dich nur diejenigen verstehen, die zu Klassik bereits vom WOW-Fieber infiziert waren. Alles was du aus alten Zeiten erzählst, ist 100%-ig zutreffend. Da mein 1. Char ein Hexer war, war das Gefühl zum ersten Mount nicht ganz so, aber das "Beschaffen" des  60iger Mount bleibt mir ebenfalls in allerbester Erinnerung. Aber das solls auch sein- Erinnerungen. Nur eines muss ich auch sagen. Ich will die alten Zeiten NICHT mehr zurück, denn wo Licht war, wart auch Schatten. Es gab sehr viel Negatives. Warteschlange beim einloggen, stundenlanges Warten auf ein AV. Meist vor Raid angemeldet, das man nach dem Raid reinkam. Ein Fläschchen für den Raid kostete 1/10 des Gesamtvermögens. Und raiden, und hier mein ich aktives raiden, war nur wenigen (auserwählten??) vorbehalten. Der einzigste Raid, den man random gehen konnte war Ony (wenn man die pre vorher gemacht hat, und die war auch nicht ohne, Ich denke da an das Blut von draki. Im loot 3 mal drinnen für 10 leute, jaja wer konnte am schnellsten looten^^). Und dann mal Ony mit Randoms legen. Die Dame hatte nicht nur ihren Charme  . Ich habe auch nur ein paar ganz kleine Dinge angesprochen. Denk einfach mal neutral zurück und dann wird sicherlich viel mehr einfallen. Und war es wirklich so toll von leuten bewundert zu werden, nur weil man T2 oder T3 hatte, sich sozusagen von der Masse abheben konnte. Mir persönlich gab das nichts, so wie mir jetzt das Equip der anderen vollkommen egal ist. Ich erkenne noch (zumindest bei einigen Klassen) ob der Spieler seinen Char wirklich spielen kann, alles probiert oder noch besser alles (und da meine ich keinesfalls nur den erzielbaren Schaden) aus seinem Char rausholt. Bewegung, Stellungsspiel Reaktion, das ist, was das spiel ausmacht und vor allem SPAAAAAAAAAAAAS, weil letzendlich nur dieser übrigbleit. Jedes erspielte equip ist sowas von kurzlebig und wird 1/2-jahrlich wieder durch besseres ersetzt. Also warum falscher Ehrgeiz. Das Lachen im TS, die Freude an was "Verrücktem" ist das was auf Dauer in Erinnerung bleibt. Und somit hat sich das Spiel nicht verändert. Es wurde uns von Blizzard nur bequemer gemacht, Freude mit Freunde zu erleben in WOW.

Solong, keine Tränen mehr, sondern nach vorne schauen und den Neuanfängern in WOW immer noch die Begeisterung lassen, die wir zu Anfang Klassik erleben durften. Nicht das Spiel schlecht reden, nur weil man alles erlebt hat oder weil der Schokoladenkuchen einfach nach 6 Jahren nicht mehr s toll schmeckt.

Such dir in WOW was zu lachen mit Freunden und du wirst immer wieder was finden. Der DF ist hierzu mein Favorit. In Anlehnung: Wenn einer eine Anmeldung macht, kann er was erzählen (im TS ))) )


----------



## Ted45 (7. November 2011)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, sollte ich mit diesem Thread irgendwelchen Menschen zu nahe getreten sein.
Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt um welche Art von Thread es sich hierbei handelt und niemanden gezwungen sich das hier durchzulesen.
Ich danke allen die sich die Zeit genommen haben hierzu zu Antworten und ihre Meinung abzugeben. Danke.


Trotzdem möchte ich anmerken das ich das Spiel, schon seit Januar nicht mehr spiele. Vor knapp 3 Wochen ist mein einmonatiges Abonnement (welches zum reinschnuppern gedacht war) abgelaufen. Zudem muss ich zugeben das ich hauptsächlich nur PvP gespielt habe. Zu Classic sehr viel open PvP, ein wichtiges verlorenes Spielelement und natürlich Schlachtfelder . Zu BC Arenen und zu Wotlk ebenfalls. Deshalb kann ich mich zum PvE nicht großartig äußern. Ich habe aufgehört als ich... als ich als full S9 equipter verstärker Schamane, ein Hunterpet im 1n1 -Ihr lest richtig- erst nach ca 3 Minuten Kampf und nach Benutzung jeglicher Cooldowns töten konnte... Ihr wisst was jetzt kommt: Instantrevive. Da sind mir die Sicherungen durch und der Acc war gekündigt. Zudem werden Spielerische Erfolge nicht wirklich beachtet. Keine / Kaum Raitingbegrenzung auf Items. ( JA DAS 2.2k EQUIP IST ROOOT ANSTATT GRAU JUHUUU).
Denn ich war kein schlechter Spieler und wie mir vorgeworfen wurde, sicher keiner derjenigen die dieses Spiel zerstört haben.

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Ich danke nochmal allen  und einen schönen Abend noch.

MfG
Tedrasiel - 85 Orc Schamane - Frostmourne[eu]


----------



## garak111 (7. November 2011)

@ Destructix:
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass früher (im 40er Raid zu Klassik) einer mal AFK war. Der Raidleiter hätte das nie geduldet (ohne vorherige Absprache mir dem RL und nur wenn gut begründet). Du wärst gnadenlos ersetzt worden und hättest bei sehr groben Vergehen im Raid auf deinen Server auch keinen neuen Raidplatz bekommen (zumindest war das auf Frostmourne so. Die Raidleiter kannte sich untereinander und tauschten sich diesbezüglich auch aus). Disziplin war damals GROß geschrieben. Palabuffs nur vor Bosskämpfen (meist auch nur die tanks und heiler) und 3 pala immer out of fight rezzer (war doch toll, diejenigen immer schon abseits rumstehen zu sehen   )

Bei Tyrs Hand fällt mir aber noch Tarens Mühle ein. Ein rießiges OPEN-PVP-Gebiet. Die ewige Schlacht. Die "Alten" wissen was ich meine.


----------



## kaerlon (7. November 2011)

Alles richtig was du sagst, ich fand das Spiel früher auch besser, packender, fesselnder ...


----------



## Grushdak (7. November 2011)

@ garak111

Naja, ganz so hart war es früher bei den Raids ja nun auch nicht (hast maßlos überrieben) - jedenfalls auf meinem damaligen Server war es größtemteil anders.
Denn nicht jeder hatte Zugang zu allen Instanzen und Raids.
Manch Aufwand war so groß und auch teilweise teuer - daß sich viele Spieler erst gar nicht die Mühe machten.
Daher war es auch bei den Raids nicht immer soooo hart, da man eben gar nicht so schnell Ersatz bekam.

Bei uns war es damals schon nicht so einfach, in UBRS reinzukommen.
Es gab scheinbar nur einen aktiven Schlüsselmeister (andere Gilde), der uns nach einer halbstündigen Anreise^^ aufschloss.
Das animierte mich, diese nette "kleine" Questreihe zum Schlüssel selber anzugehen.
Und dieser Effekt, als die Fackeln nacheinander das erste Mal angingen und sich das Tor öffnete - einfach 'n "heißes" Gefühl.

Und Tarens Mill 'n riesiges Open PvP Gebiet? ....
Abundzu gab es dort nette aufreibende "Schlachten" - aber so besonders waren die bei uns nicht.
Okay, mag auch daran liegen, daß bei meinem Spielbeginn evtl. schon der größte Schwung vorbei war. 

Doch daß nun nicht mehr so Open-Pvp praktiziert wird, liegt imo nicht an Blizzard.
Da haben die Spieler doch selber Schuld.
Warum gestaltet man als Spieler denn WoW nicht selber mit und startet selber Open-PvP.
Nette Gebiete dazu gibt es reichlich.



Ted45 schrieb:


> Und so entschied ActivisionBlizzard gegen uns ...und nahm damit mehr als sie jemals gegeben haben. Sie schufen ein so schönes Spiel und zerstörten es.


Und wiedermal spreche ich dagegen.
Letztendlich war es schon Blizzard.
Nur deren einziger Fehler war imo, zu sehr auf die Permanent-Nörgler, denen man es nie recht machen kann, zu hören.
Somit haben diese Spieler das Spiel ausschlaggebend mitgeprägt!

greetz & gn8


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

garak111 schrieb:


> Disziplin war damals GROß geschrieben. Palabuffs nur vor Bosskämpfen (meist auch nur die tanks und heiler) und 3 pala immer out of fight rezzer (war doch toll, diejenigen immer schon abseits rumstehen zu sehen  )


Jaha, das hat denen bestimmt auch ganz doll viel Spaß gemacht. Beim Kampf nur zuschauen und in der Ecke stehen und das stundenlang... so stell ich mir einen gelungenen Abend in einem Computerspiel vor.

An alle, die traurig sind weil nach jahrelangem Spielspaß jener grad mal verloren geht. Hier ist ein Post von heute auf 4players zu Battlefield 3, was gerade mal 2 Wochen auf dem Markt ist:

"Habe fast 60 H jetzt aufn buckel und neja langeweile hat sich breit gemacht. Spiele seit 3 Tagen schon nicht mehr.
Es hat leider noch zu viele macken das Game.
Und zu diesem blöden comment von nem user "wurdest wahrscheinlich nur abgeschossen und hast dann n Rage test geschrieben" naja sei mal so dahin gestellt das er das gemacht hat. Bin n ziemlich guter Spieler, kein PROGAY aber neja bin trotzdem immer unter den ersten 3 bzw meistens first von beiden fraktionen und mir macht es auch kein spass mehr. Hoffe es wird sich mit n paar DLC`s verbessern, solang rühr ich das nicht mehr an."

Gibt noch mehr in der Richtung. 60 Stunden gespielt. Nicht Tage. Nicht Wochen. Nicht Monate. Nein Stunden und schon alles langweilig. Bestes Beispiel also. Nun ist BF3 zwar kein MMO, aber ich denke man kann es dennoch mal gegenüberstellen, grad in punkto Motivation. Und ihr beschwert euch, dass nach 7 (in Worten sieben) Jahren (!) WoW der Reiz verloren geht? Denkt nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Akium (8. November 2011)

Früher war keinesfalls alles besser. 
Den Dungeonfinder würde ich z.B. nicht mehr missen wollen. Einloggen, und ne Ini machen, ganz nach Lust und Laune war früher nicht machbar. 
Trotzdem frage ich mich, warum der Content in niedrigen Leveln unbedingt so extrem low sein muss ? Hier geht ohne weiteres ne Schüppe drauf, ohne dass es irgendwo schaden würde. Der gesamte Facerollcontent fördert die gogo-Mentalität und die Undiszipliniertheit ungemein. 
Mit Erbstücken am Leib fällt nämlich kein DD mehr um, wenn er gnadenlos wild drauflos pullt in ner 5er. 
Es passt einfach nicht zusammen, dass man druchs ganze Game facerollt, und dann mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit als nichtsahnender Noob auf Maxlevel gegen ne Wand rennt, und zusätzlich von der Com gnadenlos aussortiert wird, wenn man nur einen Sockel nicht gemäß Elitistjerks gesockelt hat. 

Warum kann man über den gesamten Content mit dem Mana umgehen als sei es unendlich, um dann mit 85 plötzlich anfangen zu müssen, hier wirklich durchdacht zu arbeiten ? 

Die Berufe passen überhaupt nicht mehr zu dem schnell steigenden Level. Bis auf den Berufsbonus sind sie im Grunde vollkommen sinnbefreit. Durch die blauen Teile in den Beutelbelohnungen sowie den AccItems, wurden sämtliche herstellbaren Dinge noch stärker zu purem Wegwerfmüll degradiert. Ingi lasse ich mal aussen vor, der hat wenigstens noch ein paar halbwegs nette Dinge. 

Warum verkauft man heute 8-9 Dungeons pro Addon, während es in alten Addons ~15 waren ? Sowas muss doch hinterfragt werden dürfen. 

Warum wird eine zweite Tagesquestzone eingeführt, anstatt hier die Entwicklungsreccourcen in z.B. Dungeons zu oder z.B. upgradebare hergestellte Items investieren ? 
Warum steckt man zukünftig Entwicklung in Petkämpfe, während es bei den Dungeons mal wieder mau auszusehen scheint ? 

Warum legt man die ausgestorbenen Server nicht zusammen, und beschränkt dafür den Dungeonfinder auf den jeweiligen Server ? Würde der Com gut tun. 
Warum man es nicht macht, hat wahrscheinlich handfeste kaufmännische Gründe, aber die Qualität leidet trotzdem darunter.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab ich deswegen in einem xbeliebigen Forum wöchentlich einen Beitrag eröffnet und mich beklagt dass die (MEINE!) Anfangs-Faszination verloren ist?
> Was soll Blizzard machen? Eure Gedächtnisse löschen damit ihr dieses Einstiegs-Gefühl wiederkriegt? Ein Echtzeit-Strategiespiel draus machen, damit "mal was Neues" passiert? Leicht utopisch, was sich manche hier so vorstellen.



Das ist halt einfach so. Gäbe es keine Erweiterungen und WoW wäre immernoch das Classic WoW mit Level 60 als Begrenzung, dann würde es prozentual genau so viele Leute geben die Flame-Threads erstellen würden weils langweilig wird.
Es ist nun mal halt einfach nicht möglich, dasselbe Feeling wieder zu kriegen welches man hatte als man den ersten Charakter erstellt und hochgelevelt hat.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Was hat er denn kaputt gemacht? Wenn ihr euch dort drin verbal an die Kehle geht ist das doch eure eigene Schuld, was kann das Tool dafür? Ich bin damit zufrieden, denn mich würde es auf deutsch gesagt maßlos ankotzen, im Handelschannel, der Gilde oder gar im jeweiligen Gebiet stundenlang vergeblich nach einer Gruppe für eine Twink-Instanz zu suchen und doch nur lustlose Absagen zu kassieren. Zudem sind die Gruppen mit denen ich unterwegs bin fast durchweg in Ordnung, egal ob auf 85 oder im Levelbereich. Wie es in den Wald hineinruft...



Muss natürlich sagen, der Dungeonbrowser wirkt insofern etwas zerstörend, weil man halt aus der Hauptstadt in die Ini geportet wird und wieder zurück.
Das abenteuerliche Hinreisen fällt weg. Was man positiv wie negativ auslegen kann. Das Tool hat aber sicherlich dazu beigetragen, dass die Spielwelt abseits des aktuellen Contents ziemlich leergefegt ist...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Generell: Das Thema ist so neu und originell wie meine 2001 gekauften Unterhosen mit Loch im Schritt. Kann man nicht mal einen Sammelthread für die "Es war einmal"-Fraktion machen? Dort kann dann Classic in Ruhe beweint werden ohne immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer und immer wieder den selben Sermon in einen neuen Thread abzuladen. Ups, hab ich mich grad zu oft wiederholt? Na da bin ja hier genau richtig.



Ich hoffe, deine Unterhosen hast du damals nicht MIT Loch gekauft


----------



## Nexilein (8. November 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ garak111
> 
> Naja, ganz so hart war es früher bei den Raids ja nun auch nicht (hast maßlos überrieben) - jedenfalls auf meinem damaligen Server war es größtemteil anders.



Nein, so ging es früher in manchen Raids wirklich zu.

Allerdings konnten durch diese "Disziplin" auch absolute Durchschnittsspieler erfolgreich raiden wenn sie genügend Zeit hatten. Und wer es schaffte 10 Minuten lang 2 Tasten im Wechsel zu drücken konnte als DD in den besten Raids des Servers bestehen solange er den Umgangston ausgehalten hat


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Werd eh nie verstehen, was an den 40ern so schwierig war. Nicht mal die Twins waren damals so schwer, wie vor kurzem noch der LK 10er auf normal. Knifflig wurde es erst in Naxx, und selbst da nicht jeder Boss. MC, BWL und AQ 20 waren noch mehr Freeloot, als zu WotLK-Zeiten die Heroics.


----------



## Fedaykin (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Werd eh nie verstehen, was an den 40ern so schwierig war. Nicht mal die Twins waren damals so schwer, wie vor kurzem noch der LK 10er auf normal. Knifflig wurde es erst in Naxx, und selbst da nicht jeder Boss. MC, BWL und AQ 20 waren noch mehr Freeloot, als zu WotLK-Zeiten die Heroics.



Rückfrage an dich:
Hast du damals bereits gespielt? Hast du damals zu classic-Zeiten mit 40 Mann im Blackrock oder in AQ verbracht?


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (8. November 2011)

Alles ganz nett geschrieben, nostalgisch eben und, was mir gefällt, nicht mit Schimpfwörtern versehen.

Letztendlich aber doch, wie so viele andere "Mimimi - früher war es besser"-Threads.

Und eines verstehe ich an allen von diesen nicht:

Wer ZWINGT euch dazu, die Mob-Map zu nutzen? Niemand. Ausschalten und fertig.
Wer ZWINGT euch dazu, ein normales Reittier ab Lvl 20 zu kaufen? Bis 40 Warten und fertig.
Wer ZWINGT euch dazu, all die Vereinfachungen zu nutzen? Niemand.

Und das ist ja nun das schöne an WOW. Wer WILL, der kann sich all diese Vereinfachungen wegklicken oder ungenutzt lassen, wenn man mal von den Instanzen-/Raidvereinfachungen absieht, um die es aber nur selten geht.
Nein, primär wird an Vereinfachungen herumgemeckert, die OPTIONAL sind.
Diese Sachen machen es Leuten, die dieses Spiel als Feierabend / zwischen 5 und 20 Stunden pro Woche - Spiel nutzen etwas einfacher, weiter zu kommen. Man muss sie aber doch nicht nutzen.
Wer sein erstes Mount erst mit 40 haben will, dem steht es frei, es auch erst dann zu kaufen.

Mir erscheint es eher so, dass gewisse Leute einfach nicht damit klar kommen, dass eine größere Zielgruppe erschlossen wird. Da unterscheidet sich der gewöhnliche Core-Gamer nicht von Leuten, die auf ewig in ihrem kleinen Dorf leben wollen und massiv per x-tem Bürgerentscheid die Stadternennung verhindern wollen.
Hauptsache, alles bleibt wie es ist.
Hauptsache, wir bleiben unter uns.
Mist, jetzt bietet Blizzard optionale Vereinfachungen an, die dazu führen, dass aus einem Spiel tatsächlich auch ein Spiel (und kein Arbeitsfarmen) wird und dadurch kommen jetzt die ganzen Gelegenheitsspieler zu WOW und "versauen uns UNSER!!! SPiel". ;-)
Das Problem liegt hier aber in der Denkweise, dass Blizzard das Spiel "nur für euch" gemacht hat. Blizzard hat es gemacht, um Geld damit zu verdienen. Die Zeit der Core/Hardcore-Gamer ist aber offensichtlich langsam vorbei und die Gelegenheits-/Feierabendspieler werden mehr.
Dementsprechend ändert Blizzard das Spiel ab.
Und um niemanden zu vergraulen machen sie die Änderungen so, dass sie nur derjenige nutzt, der sie nutzen MÖCHTE. Niemand muss, niemand wird dazu gezwungen.
Eigentlich müsstet ihr Blizzard dafür dankbar sein, dass sie das so machen und das Produkt nicht zwingend auf "Casuals" ausrichten. ;-)

Was also kann nun der Core-Gamer, der nun neiderfüllt darüber meckert, dass er doch früher erst ab 40 reiten konnte und "dafür arbeiten" musste, um das Geld zusammen zu bekommen (wie masochistisch kann man sein?!), aus der Entwicklung lernen?
Ganz einfach: Nur weil ihr die ersten wart, die WOW gespielt haben, habt ihr keinen Anspruch darauf, die Inhalte zu bestimmen. Herzblut ist was für ein eigenes Projekt (ein eigenes Buch, ein eigener Song, ein Kunstbild, etc.). In einem fremden Produkt ist so eine emotionale Komponente aber meist zum scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Warum steckt man zukünftig Entwicklung in Petkämpfe, während es bei den Dungeons mal wieder mau auszusehen scheint ?


Weil Du sonst der Erste wärst, der sich über immer dieselbe Leier beschweren würde? Die Pokemon-Kämpfe sind sicher weder spektakulär noch innovativ, aber ich stell sie mir als ganz witzige Abwechslung zur ewig gleichen Leier aus Raids, Dailies und PvP vor. So prügelt man vor Sturmwind nicht mehr selbst in Duellen auf den Gegner ein, sondern lässt das die Pets erledigen.^^ Warts doch erstmal ab, vielleicht gefällts Dir ja wenns erstmal live geht.



Rasgaar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, deine Unterhosen hast du damals nicht MIT Loch gekauft


Ich geh mal eher davon aus, dass dieses durch intensive Bürostuhlreibung sowie die eine oder andere Flatulenz eingebrannt wurde.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. November 2011)

... und was haben sich die Kinder früher gefreut zu Weihnachten ... da gab es zum trockenen Brot noch eine Scheibe Wurst .. ach, wie war das schön ... da musste Vater noch 2 h durch die verschneiten Strassen laufen um zum Fleischer zu kommen ... Bahn und Bus gab es da noch nicht .. und er legte all sein Geld, was er mühsam in 3 Monaten beiseite geschafft hat (Mama wusste nichts davon, Überstunden Gott sei dank) auf den Tresen und dann war der Moment da .. 200 gr Dauerwurst landeten in seinem Jutebeutel ... und dann schnell die 2 h Heimweg durch den verschneiten Wald (ach ne waren ja schon Strassen da ..) ... was werden die Kinder für Augen machen ... die singen schon seit 4 h Weihnachtslieder und freuen sich darauf, dass Vaddern heim kommt .. und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind ...

Wollte nicht abschweifen, aber ich kann diesen Unsinn einfach nicht mehr lesen/hören ... jedem halbwegs klugen Menschen sollte bekannt sein, dass das menschl. Gehirn genau diesen Zustand erzeugt, Ausblenden von schlechten Erinnerungen und Einfärben von guten Erinnerungen. 

Ansonsten hat es Dilligat wirklich gut getroffen in seiner Antwort. Niemand zwingt Dich, mit 20 zu reiten oder mit 60 zu fliegen ... auch in OG muss man nicht fliegen. Wobei ich nen alten Besenstil gegen 1.000 Eu wette, der TE hat mit allen 85er Chars das Fliegen auf dem alten Kontinenten gekauft ... Nostalgie hin / Nostalgie her.

Das einzige was ich zu bemängelt hätte in der jüngsten Entwicklung des Spiels ... mir scheint es, die Masse der Spieler wird ungeduldiger und damit letzten Endes unfreundlicher. Fehler dürfen gerade in rdm Gruppen so gut wie nicht mehr stattfinden. Aber das kann auch ein subjektiv falscher Eindruck sein.

...


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. November 2011)

Akium
"Trotzdem frage ich mich, warum der Content in niedrigen Leveln unbedingt so extrem low sein muss ? Hier geht ohne weiteres ne Schüppe drauf, ohne dass es irgendwo schaden würde. Der gesamte Facerollcontent fördert die gogo-Mentalität und die Undiszipliniertheit ungemein. 
Mit Erbstücken am Leib fällt nämlich kein DD mehr um, wenn er gnadenlos wild drauflos pullt in ner 5er. 
Es passt einfach nicht zusammen, dass man druchs ganze Game facerollt, und dann mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit als nichtsahnender Noob auf Maxlevel gegen ne Wand rennt, und zusätzlich von der Com gnadenlos aussortiert wird, wenn man nur einen Sockel nicht gemäß Elitistjerks gesockelt hat. 

Warum kann man über den gesamten Content mit dem Mana umgehen als sei es unendlich, um dann mit 85 plötzlich anfangen zu müssen, hier wirklich durchdacht zu arbeiten ?"

.......

Das ist mir mal sowas von aus der Seele gesprochen. Haben das auch schon in der Gilde diskutiert. Gerade Tanks und Heiler müssen von LvL 15 bis 84 so gut wie nichts tun in Inis ... Ich war gestern Bollwerk mit LvL 61 Schamie und habe bis alle Minute mal Erdschild beim Tank erneuert überhaupt nichts gemacht. Alle Fünf Spieler hatten die Acc Sachen komplett .. der Endboss mit seinen ca. 35 k life lebte ca. 10 Sek. Der Affli meckerte noch, dass er mit dotten noch nicht fertig war ... Mage und Hunter zusammen mit dem Palatank den Mob aber schon zerfräst hatten. 

Und dann auf LvL 85 musst beim Hechten aus ner Pfütze gleichzeitig nem Laserstrahl ausweichen und dabei Dispellen und Heilen, dass der Colt raucht. Wo sollen die koordinativen Fähigkeiten denn bitte herkommen? Und das hat nichts mit "lies mal deine Spells" zu tun ... sondern man muss halt in der einen Sekunde das richtige Knöpfchen drücken ... udn das bedeutet Üben Üben Üben .. wäre doch mal ne tolle Idee, das beim Leveln zu können.


----------



## Fremder123 (8. November 2011)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Das ist mir mal sowas von aus der Seele gesprochen. Haben das auch schon in der Gilde diskutiert. Gerade Tanks und Heiler müssen von LvL 15 bis 84 so gut wie nichts tun in Inis ... Ich war gestern Bollwerk mit LvL 61 Schamie und habe bis alle Minute mal Erdschild beim Tank erneuert überhaupt nichts gemacht. Alle Fünf Spieler hatten die Acc Sachen komplett .. der Endboss mit seinen ca. 35 k life lebte ca. 10 Sek. Der Affli meckerte noch, dass er mit dotten noch nicht fertig war ... Mage und Hunter zusammen mit dem Palatank den Mob aber schon zerfräst hatten.
> 
> Und dann auf LvL 85 musst beim Hechten aus ner Pfütze gleichzeitig nem Laserstrahl ausweichen und dabei Dispellen und Heilen, dass der Colt raucht. Wo sollen die koordinativen Fähigkeiten denn bitte herkommen? Und das hat nichts mit "lies mal deine Spells" zu tun ... sondern man muss halt in der einen Sekunde das richtige Knöpfchen drücken ... udn das bedeutet Üben Üben Üben .. wäre doch mal ne tolle Idee, das beim Leveln zu können.


Stimmt schon irgendwo und trotzdem muss es nicht zwangsläufig so schlimm kommen wie von Dir diagnostiziert. Ein guter Ausgleich zum anspruchslosen Instanz-Level-Attag: PvP. Da wird man fast immer gefordert und muss mit allen Fähigkeiten hantieren die einem so zur Verfügung stehen. Gibt gut Erfahrung für den Charakter und einen selbst gleichermaßen. Und auf 85 ist man dann der Dispell- und CC-König schlechthin und heilt nebenbei noch halb afk den Tank. So mach ich das mit jedem Char... gesunde Mischung aus PvE und PvP kommt immer gut.


----------



## candyman3700 (8. November 2011)

Ted45 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nennt es einen sinnlosen, nicht beachtenswerten und letztendlich vollkommen aus Nostalgie gespeisten Thread... aber nehmt euch bitte die Zeit ihn zu lesen bevor ihr urteilt.
> 
> ...


du sprichst mir aus dem herzen bin ganz deiner meinung


----------



## Cantharion (8. November 2011)

Es gab einmal eine Community...
... die hat einfach aufgehört statt ewig lange, suchtgetränkte Hassposts gegen die Gegenwart und Liebesbriefe an vergangene Tage zu schreiben.
... die aufgehört hat statt ein Spiel für Millionen mit ihrer irrelevanten "pseudo-oldschool-nerd"-Meinung ändern zu wollen.

R.I.P.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ach ja? Dir hat also tatsächlich die Lauferei im Schlingendorntal, Düsterwald und Co. richtig Spass gemacht? Dir hat es Spass gemacht, dass du für eine Quest knapp 20 Minuten Laufzeit in Kauf nehmen musstest?
> 
> Dann mein Freund, stehst du mit dieser Meinung auch fast alleine da.


Das glaube ich kaum. Für viele Spieler ist das Kernstück das Questen. Nicht alle wollen nur Endcontent sehen. Einige interessiert das sogar gar nicht. Hat man doch selbst hier im Forum schon oft genug gelesen, wie Spieler mit ihren neun 60er, 70er oder 80er geprahlt haben.
Und ja, mich hat es nicht gestört mit L40 erst reiten zu können. Und man hat mehr von der Welt gesehen. Heute siehst du beim leveln grob geschätzt nur noch ca. 1/3 der Welt, was ich sehr schade finde.


-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Wer ZWINGT euch dazu, all die Vereinfachungen zu nutzen? Niemand.


Viele der Vereinfachungen sind gar nicht zu ändern. Du musst sie so nehmen wie sie sind.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Mit Erbstücken am Leib fällt nämlich kein DD mehr um, wenn er gnadenlos wild drauflos pullt in ner 5er.



Weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad dort unten nicht auf Twinker mit Erbstücken, sondern auf komplette MMO-Neulinge (die noch nie ein anderes RPG gespielt, ergo schon genug Probleme mit Steuerung und ähnlichem haben OHNE dass sie der Level 3 Mob im Startgebiet aus 3km Entfernung anspringt und mit einem gekonnten Tritt in die Jagdgründe schickt) gebalanced ist...darum


----------



## Nexilein (8. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad dort unten nicht auf Twinker mit Erbstücken, sondern auf komplette MMO-Neulinge (die noch nie ein anderes RPG gespielt, ergo schon genug Probleme mit Steuerung und ähnlichem haben OHNE dass sie der Level 3 Mob im Startgebiet aus 3km Entfernung anspringt und mit einem gekonnten Tritt in die Jagdgründe schickt) gebalanced ist...darum



Stimmt leider auch nicht so ganz. 
Ich wollte nach 6 Jahren mal wieder zu meinen Wurzeln zurückkehren und hab mir einen Nachtelfentwink erstellt.
Da ich weiß wie Erbstcke das Spiel verzerren, habe ich sie bewusst weggelassen.


Trotzdem level ich durch Quests so schnell, dass mir schon in Ashenvale die Quests grau werden, bzw. ich bekomme überhaupt nichts was gelb, orange oder sogar rot ist.
Die Mobs sind nicht annähernd gefährlich und gehen sogar mit Autohit schnell genug down
In Instanzen hat der Neuling keine Chance, weil das erste was man liest "gogo" ist; wir hatten einen Neulingstank der schon gekickt war bevor ich die Begründung "Noob" zu Ende gelesen hatte...
Auch ohne Erbstücke und Tank ist fast jede Gegnergruppe locker gegenheilbar
Wäre das Spiel wirklich für Neulinge gebalanaced, dann wären Instanzen so aufwändig, dass sie jeden "Gogo" Schreier von vornherein abschrecken.

*edit*


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und ja, mich hat es nicht gestört mit L40 erst reiten zu können. Und man hat mehr von der Welt gesehen. Heute siehst du beim leveln grob geschätzt nur noch ca. 1/3 der Welt, was ich sehr schade finde.



Das Reiten ab 40 fand ich damals eigentlich auch ziemlich gelungen, weil man gerade mit Level 35+ die großen Gebiete mit extrem wenig Flugpunkten und viel Lauferei hatte.
Da hat das Reiten gleich doppelt so viel Spaß gemacht.

Wobei ich auch zu der Generation gehöre die beim Spielen die Dungeonkarten noch selber mitgezeichnet hat... von daher wurde mir da evtl. ein gewisser Hang zum Massochismus anerzogen


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Stimmt leider auch nicht so ganz.
> Ich wollte nach 6 Jahren mal wieder zu meinen Wurzeln zurückkehren und hab mir einen Nachtelfentwink erstellt.
> Da ich weiß wie Erbstcke das Spiel verzerren, habe ich sie bewusst weggelassen.
> 
> ...



Versuch dich mal in einen Spieler hineinzuversetzen, der WoW ausprobiert und NOCH NIE (also kein einziges Mal) ein RPG, also ein Spiel mit relativ ähnlich funktionierender Steuerung gespielt hat. Auch ich twinke ohne Erbstücke ab und an, ich stelle dabei jedoch fest, dass eben nichso spiele wie ein kompleter "Newbie", eben weil ich weiß, wie eine Quest gemacht wird. Stellt man sich aber vor, dass der neue Spieler die Schweine aus der "Töte 6 Schweine"-Quest erst einmal suchen muss, dann versuchen muss, irgendwie es hinzubekommen 6 davon zu töten ("welche Tasten, Buttons muss man drücken/klicken?""Hilfe mein Lebensbalken sind" "ach da kann man auch noch einen anderen schlag machen als den mit dem rechtsklick")...kann man sich denken warum der Schwierigkeitsgrad so niedrig angelegt ist...richtige Genre-Newbies, oder überhaupt PC-Spiel Newbies (also die wenig über Solitaire hinaus gespielt haben), die sich vor WoW setzen, sind (bzw. waren früher oftmals )erstmal überfordert. 
Ist ja nicht so, dass Blizzard aus Jux und Tollerei einfach mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad gesenkt hat...dem ist ca. 6 Jahre lang das Beobachten und Überprüfen von neuen Test-Accounts/Charakteren und ihrem Spielverhalten, Befragungen von "Blindtestern" (damit mein ich wirklich Newbies, die extra vor WoW gesetzt wurden um zu überprüfen ,wie solche "Spieler" mit Grundwissensbasis von 0 zurchetkommen), Befragungen von Spielern, die einen Testaccount erstellt hatten und noch vor Level 20 wieder aufgehört haben, etc. etc. etc. vorrausgegangen...bis Cata gab es immer wieder die Aussage seitens Blizzard, dass der Grpßteil der Testspieler die schon vor Level 20 aufghört haben, immer wieder zu Protokoll gegeben hätten, dass das Spiel einfach zu schwer sei und ihre Frusttrationsgrenz bei "Try und Error"-Versuchen irgendwann erreicht war und sie keine Lust mehr hatten, weiter so häufig zu sterben ohne einen Charakterfortschritt zu bemerken. das Spiel ist nun mal auf die breite Masse angelegt und in dem Inhalt den wirklich alle die das Spiel spielen, erledigen müssen, wird eben auf die Schwächsten in der Masse Rücksicht genommen, auch sie sollen es schaffen können


----------



## Akium (9. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> das Spiel ist nun mal auf die breite Masse angelegt und in dem Inhalt den wirklich alle die das Spiel spielen, erledigen müssen, wird eben auf die Schwächsten in der Masse Rücksicht genommen, auch sie sollen es schaffen können



Soso. Der low-Content ist also deswegen so low, weil er sonst die breite Masse abschrecken würde ? Und warum lässt man dann in Gegenzug solche Leute mit 85 gegen ne Wand laufen ? Ist doch klar, dass die dann die Foren vollheulen, und nach Nerfs rufen. Blizz bringt dann die Rasenmähernerfs, und entwertet somit nochmals haufenweise Content, was dann wiederrum zu starken Schwierigkeiten mit den alteingesessenen Spielern führt. Das passt einfach nicht zusammen. 

Durch diese Politik entwertet Blizz große Teile des Games, fördert damit die pure Fixierung aufs Endgame, welche wiederum zu starken Problemen führt, die Leute dann hier einzubinden. 

Eine gesunde Lernkurve muss vorhanden sein. Die ganz frischen Neulinge können ja gern bis Level 30 lernen. Aber warum man bis Level 84 keinerlei Hürde mehr findet, erschliesst sich mir nicht. Niemand erwartet hier knüppelharten Content, aber ne gute Schüppe drauf, würde da sicher gut tun. 

Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass durch die niedrigen Anforderungen die Mentalität, die heute unübersehbar vorherrscht, ungemein gefördert wurde. Wenn man random ne low-level Ini macht, kann man fest davon ausgehen, dass man einen alles pullenden, gogo-schreienden und flamenden Oberpro dabei hat, der für die Instanz maximal 7 Minuten seiner kostbaren Zeit eingeplant hat. Durch diese bewusst gezüchtete Mentalität vertreibt man mit Sicherheit weit mehr unbedarfte Neulinge, als mit schwierigerem Content. 
Die Com wurde von Blizz so wie sie ist herangezüchtet.


----------



## Akium (9. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> dass der Grpßteil der Testspieler die schon vor Level 20 aufghört haben, immer wieder zu Protokoll gegeben hätten, dass das Spiel einfach zu schwer sei und ihre Frusttrationsgrenz bei "Try und Error"-Versuchen irgendwann erreicht war und sie keine Lust mehr hatten, weiter so häufig zu sterben



Lach. Und dann fixiert man das Game bewusst auf den Endcontent, der eigentlich aus nichts anderem besteht als aus "try nd error" ? 

Die beiden Enden bekommst du nicht zusammen. Ein Produkt, welches es jedem Recht machen will, macht es am Schluss keinem mehr Recht. 

Dieser unsägliche Wille das Ding zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau zu machen, mag kaufmännisch sicherlich reizvoll sein, aber die Qualität leidet unterm Strich drunter.


----------



## Akium (9. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Weil Du sonst der Erste wärst, der sich über immer dieselbe Leier beschweren würde? Die Pokemon-Kämpfe sind sicher weder spektakulär noch innovativ, aber ich stell sie mir als ganz witzige Abwechslung zur ewig gleichen Leier



Wenn mich diese Leier so extrem stören würde, wäre ich nicht seit Jahren ein zahlender Kunde. Vielleicht bin ich genau deswegen Kunde, weil mir Dungeons gefallen. 

Wenn nun mit Cata und MoP zwei Addons kommen, die diesen Bereich im Vergleich zu vorherigen Addons jeweils nur zur Hälfte ausfüllen, jedoch zum gleichen Preis, im Gegenzug jedoch andere Inhalte als "spannende Innovation" anbieten, dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend ein anderes Produkt. 

Dieses andere Produkt, bietet Dinge, nach denen die allerwenigsten Altkunden gerufen haben, während der Altkundenbereich (z.B. Dungeons) eingekürzt wurde. 

Es ist ja nicht so, dass man die Petkämpfe zusätzlich als Bonus dazu bekäme. Es geht darum, dass diese *Innovationen* augenscheinlich dazu führen, dass man im Gegenzug Entwicklungsarbeit bei Dungeons einspart. MoP wird wieder nur ein halbes Addon.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das Reiten ab 40 fand ich damals eigentlich auch ziemlich gelungen, weil man gerade mit Level 35+ die großen Gebiete mit extrem wenig Flugpunkten und viel Lauferei hatte.
> Da hat das Reiten gleich doppelt so viel Spaß gemacht.


"Ein kleiner Zwergen-Paladin kämpft (stirbt) sich mit Level 19 von Loch Modan durch den Engpass ins Sumpfland durch. Nach vielen Toden und einer schier unendlich scheinenden Laufstrecke erreicht er schließlich das am gegensätzlichsten Ende im Westen gelegene Menethil. Erschöpft und voller Schnitt- und Bisswunden kaum dort angekommen, stehen auch schon vorwitzige Auftraggeber bereit, ihn sofort wieder in den östlichen Bereich zu schicken, da sie 8 Molchaugen verlangen. 20 Minuten später, welche vor allem aus Laufwegen bestehen, kehrt er mit den gewünschten Augen zurück. Umgehend fällt dem Auftraggeber ein dass er vergessen hat auch Molchlebern für seinen Zaubertrank mitbringen zu lassen. Also hetzt der Paladin noch einmal zu Fuß die lange Strecke los und ist für weitere 10 Minuten mit nichts anderem als Fußmärschen beschäftigt."

Ja so hab ich das erlebt und das hatte irgendwo schon was von Freiheit und Abenteuer, aber mal ehrlich... es war nix weiter als künstliche Verlängerung der Spielzeit. Es ist ja nicht so dass man mit Level 20 fliegen lernen kann und auch die schnellen Mounts bleiben noch verwehrt. Was allerdings dagegen spricht, dass man mit den langsamen Viechern von West nach Ost zuckelt erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht. Komischerweise herrscht in WoW die Meinung, je umständlicher desto "oldschooliger" und darum auch besser. In jedem anderen Spiel gibts dafür massiv Wertungsabzug und nur 2 Sterne bei amazon. Verstehe das wer will.



Akium schrieb:


> Dieses andere Produkt, bietet Dinge, nach denen die allerwenigsten Altkunden gerufen haben, während der Altkundenbereich (z.B. Dungeons) eingekürzt wurde.


Ok, Hand aufs Herz. Wie oft ginge man mit seinen Mains (!) noch freiwillig in die Dungeons, wenn es da nicht Punkte für hochwertige Ausrüstung zu holen gäbe? Aus Jux und Dallerei? Wohl kaum. Ich bin auch ein begeisterter 5er-Instanz-Anhänger aber mit Verlaub... mir hängen die Zuls sowas von zum Hals raus, so eindrucksvoll sie auch sind. Warum also nicht mal was anderes wie Pokemon? Gefällt nicht jedem, aber es von vornherein zu verdammen ohne es jemals ausprobiert zu haben ist vielleicht auch nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Lach. Und dann fixiert man das Game bewusst auf den Endcontent, der eigentlich aus nichts anderem besteht als aus "try nd error" ?
> 
> Die beiden Enden bekommst du nicht zusammen. Ein Produkt, welches es jedem Recht machen will, macht es am Schluss keinem mehr Recht.
> 
> Dieser unsägliche Wille das Ding zur eierlegenden Wollmilchsau zu machen, mag kaufmännisch sicherlich reizvoll sein, aber die Qualität leidet unterm Strich drunter.



Doch mit der Aussage von Mike Morhaime was die Gründe für den (erneuten) Rückgang bei den Abos (und hier stciht scheinbar China heraus) sind, bekomm ich meine Enden schon zusammen 
Laut Blizzards Statistiken zu den Accountkündigungsgründen, geben (laut seiner Aussage) die Meisten an, der Endcontent wäre ihnen zu schwer in Cataclysm...und nu' kommst du^^...Levelcontent ist auf absolute Anfänger gebalanced und der Endcontent (anders als zu Ende der WotLk-Zeiten) eben nicht -> schwupps "Endcontent ist zu schwer, ich kann meinen Charakter nicht weiter entwickeln und steh' auf der Stelle, ich hab keine Lust mehr, ich kündige"


----------



## Robbenmeister (9. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Wenn mich diese Leier so extrem stören würde, wäre ich nicht seit Jahren ein zahlender Kunde. Vielleicht bin ich genau deswegen Kunde, weil mir Dungeons gefallen.
> 
> Wenn nun mit Cata und MoP zwei Addons kommen, die diesen Bereich im Vergleich zu vorherigen Addons jeweils nur zur Hälfte ausfüllen, jedoch zum gleichen Preis, im Gegenzug jedoch andere Inhalte als "spannende Innovation" anbieten, dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend ein anderes Produkt.
> 
> ...



gerne wird immer wieder in der Contra-Argumentation vergessen, dass in Cataclysm die komplette alte Welt redesigned wurde. Und das nicht mal 0815 sondern richtig gut. Nur Schade das man einfach zu schnell elvelt und das ganze nicht mitbekommt, was dort an Quests, Stories und witzigen Anspielungen eingebaut wurde


----------



## Rasgaar (9. November 2011)

Robbenmeister schrieb:


> Nur Schade das man einfach zu schnell elvelt und das ganze nicht mitbekommt, was dort an Quests, Stories und witzigen Anspielungen eingebaut wurde



Sowas von wahr!
Hab vor rund 7 Jahren auf Allyseite mit WoW angefangen als Noob und hab dann - als ich meinen auf Holy geskillten Paladin auf Level 60 hatte - zur Horde gewechselt.
Jetzt hab ich kürzlich auf Allyseite wieder rerollt und hatte ziemlich viel Spass mit meiner Gnom Priesterin im Redridge...ähm pardon - im Rotkammgebirge. Der Questverlauf ist Komplett neu designed
und der Protagonist einer einzigen Quest wird praktisch zum Verlauf durchs ganze Gebiet


----------



## Eyora (9. November 2011)

> gerne wird immer wieder in der Contra-Argumentation vergessen, dass in Cataclysm die komplette alte Welt redesigned wurde. Und das nicht mal 0815 sondern richtig gut. Nur Schade das man einfach zu schnell elvelt und das ganze nicht mitbekommt, was dort an Quests, Stories und witzigen Anspielungen eingebaut wurde



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, und das Cata bietet verdammt viel, o.k. vom Raid-Bereich kann ich nichts sagen, würde zwar auch mal einen gehen, aber 2h fest im Terminkalender für ein Coputerspiel... hm.
Aber die "alte Welt" haben Sie atemberaubend gemacht. Hier löscht man mal eben eine ganze Ork-Streitmacht aus, (wo verrate ich lieber nicht, sonnst nimmt es den Spaß). Hier muss ich noch schnell möglichst viele Allies retten bevor das Halbe Gebiet weggebombt wird, dann wieder zurück, denn die Orks wollen sich Rächen und man muss die zweite Welle an Orks aufhalten.
Natürlich wird neben bei auch noch ein Mordfall aufgeklärt, denn Helden-Arbeit ist es nicht nur irgendjemanden Tod zu schlagen.
Ok, zum Posen ist das nichts, ich bekomme pro Gebiet einen Erfolg damit lässt sich schwer imponieren aber ich habe jeden Abend mit einem Gebiet richtig Spaß.
WoW hat noch niemals soviel geboten und soviel Spaß gemacht. 
Bin immer recht traurig wenn ich von 60-68 in die Scherbenwelt muss, aber mit dem Raidfinder lässt sich diese Phase auch überbrücken.
Die kleinen Gebiete mach ich allerdings dennoch immer wieder, einfach nur um Spaß zu haben.
Hab viele Bekannte die auf 85 hochpreschen und Hc-Fähig, dann Raid-Fähig, werden, um festzustellen, das danach nicht kommt, aber ich finde das ist von vornherein doch schon klar und einen Abspann gibt es bei WoW nunmal nicht.
Daber mit denen mache ich dann lustige Sachen, wie die alten Dungeons laufen, und beim durchlaufen erzähle ich die Geschichte (ohne flachs, wenn ihr wüsstet wie viele Spieler die Geschichte zu den einzelnen Instanzen nicht kennen, ihr würdet euch wundern, fragt mal in euren Gilden nach wer alles die Geschichte der Todesmiene kennt, und das ist mit die bekannteste... Wie kann man ein Spiel spielen ohne die Geschichte mitzuerleben...)
Ach und zu dem früher war alles besser Thema... ich spiele WoW erst seit WotLk, da ich das Spiel vorher sehr mühsam und langweilig fand.


----------



## Nexilein (9. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Versuch dich mal in einen Spieler hineinzuversetzen, der WoW ausprobiert und NOCH NIE (also kein einziges Mal) ein RPG, also ein Spiel mit relativ ähnlich funktionierender Steuerung gespielt hat.



Mir ist klar, dass WoW Einsteiger-freundlicher werden sollte, und damit habe ich auch kein Problem.
Es ist sicher hilfreich, dass man die Mobdichte bis Lvl 10 deutlich reduziert hat um das unbeabsichtigte Pullen von 2 oder 3 Mobs zu verhindern; das geht volkommen in Ordnung.

Aber es ist doch nicht wirklich hilfreich, wenn der Newbie im Eschental questet und die Quest die ihn eigentlich in's Steinkrallengebirge schicken sollte ausgegraut wird weil er die Quests in der "falschen" Reihenfolge gemacht hat. Da steht er und sieht einfach kein Ausrufezeichen wenn er's nicht explizit bei den Minimap Optionen aktiviert.

Dem DD Tank der aus meiner Gruppe gekickt wurde bringt es auch herzlich wenig, wenn man die Instanz dann ohne Tank zu viert cleart. Das ist einfach nur pervers.
Hier fehlt es an Tuorials die das Tank, Heiler, DD Konzept vermitteln.
Ich würde mich auch seit Jahren schon gerne als Newbie Helper flaggen wie es z.B. in SWG ging. Dann würde der Krieger evtl. in einer Gruppe mit Leuten landen die gerne ein paar Minuten opfern um ein paar Dinge zu erklären. Aber an dieser Stelle tut Blizzard leider nichts.



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ja so hab ich das erlebt und das hatte irgendwo schon was von Freiheit und Abenteuer, aber mal ehrlich... es war nix weiter als künstliche Verlängerung der Spielzeit. Es ist ja nicht so dass man mit Level 20 fliegen lernen kann und auch die schnellen Mounts bleiben noch verwehrt. Was allerdings dagegen spricht, dass man mit den langsamen Viechern von West nach Ost zuckelt erschließt sich mir nach wie vor nicht. Komischerweise herrscht in WoW die Meinung, je umständlicher desto "oldschooliger" und darum auch besser. In jedem anderen Spiel gibts dafür massiv Wertungsabzug und nur 2 Sterne bei amazon.



Ich habe kein echtes Problem mit dem Reiten ab Lvl 20, aber es würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht stören ein bisschen vom Spiel gequält zu werden. Es kann eben auch ein positives Erlebnis sein, wenn man vor dem Reiten wirklich ein bisschen laufen muss.


----------



## Fremder123 (9. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es kann eben auch ein positives Erlebnis sein, wenn man vor dem Reiten wirklich ein bisschen laufen muss.


Muss man doch... ganze 20 Stufen lang. Das sind 23,5 % von 85, also fast ein Viertel der Levelzeit. Und in nahezu jeder 5er Instanz sowie vielen Raidinstanzen (MC, BWL, Naxx, ICC, PSA, BOT etc.). Sollte doch reichen.


----------



## Kersyl (9. November 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon irgendwo und trotzdem muss es nicht zwangsläufig so schlimm kommen wie von Dir diagnostiziert. Ein guter Ausgleich zum anspruchslosen Instanz-Level-Attag: PvP. Da wird man fast immer gefordert und muss mit allen Fähigkeiten hantieren die einem so zur Verfügung stehen. Gibt gut Erfahrung für den Charakter und einen selbst gleichermaßen. Und auf 85 ist man dann der Dispell- und CC-König schlechthin und heilt nebenbei noch halb afk den Tank. So mach ich das mit jedem Char... gesunde Mischung aus PvE und PvP kommt immer gut.



Find es irgendwie lustig, aber gerade durch die Heftige Imbalance im Low-Level PvP (One-Hit schurken und Jäger) zu bekämpfen und dann zu gewinnen gibt einem ein schönes Gefühl der zufriedenheit.

Allerdings wäre es schön wenn der low-level-Bereich mal wieder angepasst wird, vorallem das questen...Ich hatte mit nem Diszi priester bis vor kurzem nur 3(!) items an, alle weiß auf lvl 10 wegen den 3x EP und habe meine gegner mit 2-3 zaubern getötet beim questen und das solls echt nicht sein.

Bisschen balance in dem Bereich wäre schön sodass sich das Questen wieder wie Questen anfühlt und nicht wie nen Brief in den Briefkasten zu schmeißen :l (Auch wenn das die Quest ist ^^)

Und zum Thema: Der WOW!!! - Effekt wie ich ihn gern nenne, ist halt weg nach den ersten paar Tagen/Wochen/Monaten. Wenn ich zurück denke wieviel spaß ich einfach mit all den Videospielen damals als ich jünger war hatte, z.B meinem SNES, meiner N64 (Rares goldene Jahre) und meiner GCN, klar denke ich da extrem positiv drüber weil es damals halt die ersten Spiele waren die ich so kannte. Damals war jedes Spiel noch eine riesen Herausforderung für mich.

Wenn ich heutzutage so ein Spiel aus nostaglie wiederhole, habe ich da immernoch riesen spaß dran aber bin natürlich routinierter und selber besser.


Es ändern sich nicht nur die Spiele sondern auch die Spieler. Wobei mir auch natürlich nicht ALLES schmeckt was Blizzard so fabriziert, wenn ich schon dran denke meinen Char bei D3 nicht frei skillen zu können, ist das..."Ärgerlich" 

Aber so eine kleinigkeit die das Spiel von früher zum neuen unterscheided wird mich nicht davon abhalten, es zu testen und zu mögen/nicht mögen.


P.S: Hier ist viel zusammenhangloses. Deal with it ~(^_^~)


----------



## Annovella (9. November 2011)

Soein öder Thread. Ich spiel auch seit Release und das einzige was ich vermisse allein rein an dem Spielinhalt ist das gut strukturierte Balance im PvP zu TBC. Classsic war auch nich gerade fine. WotLk und Cata kotzen eh total ab.
Und das mit deinem Mount ist ja toll, ka was fürn Crap du dir gekauft hast, ich konnt mir damals direkt normal- und epicreiten kaufen und es war mit den weiteren Twinks einfach lästig bis 40 zu leveln fürn 60% mount! -.-
Wenn das heut noch alle machen müssten, dann würde niemand mehr anfangen mit dem Spiel bzw. mit Twinks, weils viel zu lang dauern würde auf 85 zu kommen. Das Spiel wird einfach angepasst und rein in diesen Basics läuft es auch gut.
Das einzige was mich stört ist das .. balance .. oder wie man diesen Zustand nennen soll im PvP.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. November 2011)

Annovella schrieb:


> WotLk und Cata kotzen eh total ab.



Aber du spielst immer noch?

*Fallbeispiele:
*
_Restaurant_

"Boah, schmeckt das scheiße....aber ich esse lieber mal weiter"

_Film_

"Was ein Mistfilm, selten einen so schlechten Film gesehen, aber ich guck mal weiter"

_Wein_

"Der Wein schmeckt absolut grauenvoll, aber ich trinke weiter"

Kann beliebig weitergeführt werden.


----------



## Jackie251 (9. November 2011)

Ted45 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> Der Stolz der einen mit seinem eigenen Character verband und verbindet. Als man noch das Rollenspiel fühlen konnte...sich in dieser Welt wohlfühlend ablenken konnte... flüchten konnte.
> ...




Tut mir leid, aber ich lese deine Beitrag in Kurzform irgendwie so:

_blablabla
vor einigen Jahren habe ich mit WOW angefangen. Damals war das Spiel langsamer und erfolge vor allen an die spielzeit gebunden. Ich war damals der King und konnte mir auf virtuelle Erfolge was einbilden!
Heute hat sich die Community gewandelt einerseits ists möglich in recht kurzer Zeit große Fortschritte zu erreichen, andererseits ist die allgemeine Bereitschaft Spielzeit zu investieren wesendlich größer als früher.
Kombiniert mit der allgegenwärtigkeit von Infoportalen bist du heute nicht mehr der King, nur weil du den mittleren Boss in der ersten Raidini umklatschen kannst.

Die befriedigung die ich beim Spielen bekomme wurde immer geringer, das Spiel fast schon langweilig (was ja nicht tragisch ist welches Spiel ist so toll das man es 5 Jahre oder länger spielen will?!..) aber die Sucht ließ micht nicht los.
Inzwischen langweilt mich das ganze zu Tode ich habe mich sowas von satt gesehen, aber statt die Konsequenz zu ziehen und den Rücken zu drehen, poste ich mal meine Tränen ins Forum, in der Hoffnung Blizzard könnte das lesen und vieleicht doch irgendwie dieses WOW classic "ich bin der tollste hecht" Gefühl zurückpatchen.
Dabei ist mir auch nichts zu peinlich, ich klage auch die Blizzardianer an, das die im Kapitalismus leben und Geld verdienen wollen. Dann ich gebe ich schriftlich: wäre ich mal in der Situation wie Blizz, ich würde sagen "hey ab sofort könnt ihr für 12 Euro das ganze jahr spielen, ich hab genug verdient. Und den Schamanen die damals in Desolace gestorben sind würde ich noch einen RL Pokal oben drauf legen, einfach weil das so supertolle Menschen sind."
_

Naja die Große Masse (immerhin 1,7 Mio in den letzten 3 quatalen) der Spieler dreht immerhin Wortlos WOW den Rücken, wenn sie merken das man sich auseinander gelebt hat. 
Aber ein paar haben offensichtlich so wenig in ihrem Leben, das sie WOW nur unter Tränen mit einem Nachruf aufgeben können (oder selbst dann nichtmal). Dazu an dieser Stelle mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Helfen kann ich dir leider nicht, bin aber recht zuversichtlich das entsprechend geschulte Menschen dies könnten. Vieleicht kontaktierst du diese mal? Schreib dich nicht ab, auch du kannst ins RL zurückkehren!

gruß
Jackie


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (9. November 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich lese deine Beitrag in Kurzform irgendwie so:
> 
> _blablabla
> vor einigen Jahren habe ich mit WOW angefangen. Damals war das Spiel langsamer und erfolge vor allen an die spielzeit gebunden. Ich war damals der King und konnte mir auf virtuelle Erfolge was einbilden!
> ...



Danke, dein Beitrag drückt eigentlich alles aus, was man zu diesem Thread sagen kann!


----------



## mifu69 (9. November 2011)

@ Jackie251

also müssen alle die nicht mit WOW aufhören (so wie du denke ich mal) sofort zum Arzt oder am besten gleich eingewiesen werden?
Du weißt schon das wir hier immer noch das recht auf eine eigne meinung haben ? 
*So lass doch jeden seine Freizeit verbringen wie er will und stell ihn nicht hin, wenn wenn nicht deiner Meinung ist ,als wäre er total verblödet!!*


----------



## Veraya (9. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es gab einmal eine Zeit...meine heutigen Gildenmitglieder starteten in Metin2 auf einem neuen Server. Zu der Zeit gab es noch keine festen Beschreibungen, heute weiß man, das es ein Asia-Grinding-MMO war, ein zeitraubendes Spiel, was eigentlich nur daraus bestand, zu farmen. Der Erfahrungszuwachs betrug zuletzt (auf Stufe 72) rund 2-3% pro Stunde. Starb man, hatte man die Wahl, wieder vor Ort aufzustehen, wenn man von Mobs getötet wurde, konnte man 0-3% Erfahrung verlieren, wenn man das Risiko nicht eingehen wollte, konnte man am Anfang des Gebietes aufstehen und erstmal 3-4 Minuten zum Standort reiten.
> 
> Es gab da aber so eine bestimmte Geschichte, die es einfach wert machte, das Spiel überhaupt zu spielen. Es wurde nie eine ganze Gruppe benötigt, es gab kein Tank/Heiler/DD, sondern "wichtige" Leute, die die Hauptarbeit erledigten und Leute, die sich dazu stellen konnten.
> 
> ...




Auch ich kam von Metin2 zu WoW. Mir ergeht es genauso wie dir. Musste echt Schmunzeln als ich deinen Beitrag gelesen habe. Das Game ist in vielerlei Hinsicht anders als WoW. Die Bugs im DT. Das ständige sich in den Hauptstädten wiederfinden... Nein das war alles nicht schön, obwohl mir das meine Erinnerung vorkaukeln will^^

Genauso verhält es sich auch in WoW. Ich hab schöne Erinnerungen an Classic. Ich war so Stolz auf mein allererstes Mount. Das Questen mit Gildenkollegen im Schlingendorntal usw. Aber da gabs auch noch diese Verdammt langen Wege, diese unzerstörbaren Mobs, Gruppenquests wenn man alleine war musste man sich Leute suchen, diese extrem aggresiven Mobs usw. 

Das ganze Feeling zu Classic und auch BC war schöner dennoch gabs auch sehr, sehr viele Nachteile die mit Bestimmtheit keiner vermisst und wer das behauptet Lügt. 
40 Mann Raids? Egal was für ein PC man hat, das laggt immer, ausserdem muss man auch immer 40 Leute zusammen bekommen, und auch damals gab es schon diese Offline geher, DC bekommer und "mom kurz essen" geher. 

Heute ist vieles Einfacher und leichter was zur Folge hat das auch das miteinander weniger wurde, man geht ins Dungeontool macht ne Ini und sieht die Leute wahrscheinlich nie wieder. Aber das ist der Lauf der Dinge, das muss man eben in Kauf nehmen!


----------



## Ted45 (9. November 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich lese deine Beitrag in Kurzform irgendwie so:
> 
> _blablabla
> vor einigen Jahren habe ich mit WOW angefangen. Damals war das Spiel langsamer und erfolge vor allen an die spielzeit gebunden. Ich war damals der King und konnte mir auf virtuelle Erfolge was einbilden!
> ...



Tut mir leid wenn ich dich mit meinen Worten verletzt haben sollte. Aber ich habe mich schon ein zweites mal hierzu geäußert. Das scheinst du jedoch nicht wahrgenommen zu haben. Ich hab sogar eingestanden das ein solcher Text nur eine kleine Gruppe von Menschen ansprechen soll und ansonsten auf den Datenmüll gehört... vergebens. Menschen wie du sollten erst einmal lesen, dann verarbeiten... am besten 2-3 Tage drüber schlafen und vielleicht besteht dann ein Hauch einer Chance das auch du eine ordentliche und/oder vernünftige Antwort findest, oder du es einfach bleiben lässt dich hier so sinn frei zu äußern. 

Wie so oft kommt es auf grundlegende Dinge zurück: erst denken, dann handeln.


----------



## Derulu (9. November 2011)

Mal was anders...muss man eigentlich immer die ganze Wall of Text quoten, nur um zu zeigen, auf welche Antwort man sich bezieht?


----------



## Doofkatze (10. November 2011)

Ich fürchte ja. :-)


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich nehme Dir ungerne deine Illusionen, aber Wow war zu Release ein Casual MMO im Vergleich zu dem was auf dem Markt war



Aber eines mit viel Potenzial. Ich denke gerne daran, was aus WoW hätte werden können, wenn es sich mehr in Richtung Rollenspiel/Weltsimulation entwickelt hätte, mit Events, mit Housing, mit Heldenklassen (der Todesritter ist keine Heldenklasse), mit funktionierender Wirtschaft und sinnvollem Handwerkssystem. WoW hat mehr Potenzial verschenkt als die meisten anderen Spiele je hatten...


----------



## Gnorfal (10. November 2011)

mifu69 schrieb:


> @ Jackie251
> 
> also müssen alle die nicht mit WOW aufhören (so wie du denke ich mal) sofort zum Arzt oder am besten gleich eingewiesen werden?
> Du weißt schon das wir hier immer noch das recht auf eine eigne meinung haben ?
> *So lass doch jeden seine Freizeit verbringen wie er will und stell ihn nicht hin, wenn wenn nicht deiner Meinung ist ,als wäre er total verblödet!!*



Klarer Fall von: Wer lesen kann....


----------



## Fremder123 (10. November 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> WoW hat mehr Potenzial verschenkt als die meisten anderen Spiele je hatten...


Zugleich hat es auch mehr zahlende Kunden als die meisten anderen Spiele und das bereits seit etlichen Jahren. Seltsam, wenn es doch soviel falsch macht...


----------



## Waldman (10. November 2011)

Ich denke, wie viele andere in diesem Thread, dass der Glaube, warum Classic so viel besser als seine Nachfolger Addons darin besteht, dass es für die, die hier darüber diskutieren, eine neue Erfahrung war und man diese mit einer anderen Euphorie aufgefasst hat.

So wird dies im gleichen Rahmen jemand behaupten, der mit BC oder Wotlk angefangen hat.

Der Reiz des Spieles verflüchtigt sich aus vielerlei Gründen und Zusammenhängen, was aber ein normaler Prozess ist, da unbedingt eine Schuldfrage klären ist meiner Ansicht nach schwierig, da viele Komponenten einspielen.

Man musste damals viel mehr Zeit investieren, um Dinge zu erreichen, wie Items, Mounts, oder sonst etwas. Der Grund, warum es heute aber so viel einfacher ist, liegt auch darin, dass man gewisse Questabläufe vom Schema her kennt, einem Mounts zur Verfügung stehen, man nahezu überall fleigen kann. Der erste Char konnte das nicht und so streifte man durch die Lande, das liefert natürlich eine andere Spielatmosphäre als mit dem Flugmount kurz über den Kontinent zu fliegen zum nächsten Archäologiepunkt.

Zu behaupten, dass aufwendigere Umstände im Spiel, das Spiel selbst besser machen, leuchtet mir nicht ein. Vielleicht wird das auch verwechselt mit dem inneren Stolz den man hat, eine solche Zeit erfolgreich gemeistert zu haben. Ich bin heute noch stolz auf meinen Netherdrachen, den ich mir damals erfarmt hatte oder andere Dinge. Ich erinnere mich auch gerne daran zurück.

Man muss klar festhalten, Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen und als solches denkt es gewinnorientiert, willkommen in der Marktwirtschaft! Ich bin kein Fürsprecher für alle Entscheidungen die Blizzard trifft, aber man muss der Realität ins Auge sehen. Blizzard versucht das Spiel den Zeiten anzupassen, um Spieler zu halten und neu dazu zu gewinnen. Wie schon jemand sagte, 11 Mio. Spielern kann man es nicht immer recht machen. 

Und die Community? Naja, die WoW-Community ist auch nur ein Spiegelbild jeder Community eines anderen Spiels ... Die Entwicklung, die man bei den Spielern sehen kann, liegt natürlich auch an den Änderungen die dem Spiel beiwohnten, so sind Instanzen eben nach dem 20. Mal keine Herausforderung mehr, weil Sie nur zum Erfarmen der Caps dienen. Der Reiz verfliegt dann. Es gehört aber mit zum Gesamtkonzept, Items für Punkte kaufen, Punkte bekommt man in Instanzen. Es ist daher verständlich, dass es einem irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr bereitet. Wenn man einen Job macht und jeden Tag nur Kartons faltet, werdet Ihr nach dem zweiten Tag auch keine Lust mehr haben.

Dies alles kann aber nicht als Grund genommen werden zu behaupten, dass es früher besser war. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie lange man im Handelschannel stellenweise nach Leuten für eine Gruppe gesucht hatte, wenn die Gilde nicht die passenden Spieler hergab. Hatte man dann eine Gruppe, genoss man den Ausflug um ein Vielfaches mehr. 
Die Entwicklung heute passt sich aber auch den Bedürfnissen der Spieler an, die wollen keine lange Zeit nach Spielern für Instanzen suchen. Und so verändert man das Spiel an gewissen Stellen und schafft es dies die Bedürfnisse zu erreichen. Ursache ist meiner Ansicht nach auch die Entwicklung der Spieler, erfolgsverwöhnt, mit wenig Aufwand schnell was erreichen und wehe der Erfolg bleibt aus. Und betrachtet man das im großen Rahmen, wandern Spieler weg, Blizzard wirkt dem nur entgegen. 
Es findet einfach eine Entwicklung statt, die durch viele Einflüsse gelenkt wird. Und Blizzard kann nicht das Gefühl der ersten Stunde herstellen, wie auch?


----------



## Doofkatze (10. November 2011)

Waldman schrieb:


> Und Blizzard kann nicht das Gefühl der ersten Stunde herstellen, wie auch?




Auch wenn Cata mein erstes Folgeaddon war, so fand ich das leveln meines ersten Charakters dort durchaus wieder spannend, eben weil es neu war. Genauso waren die Vorbereitungsquests auf Cata für mich ein Must-See.

Sobald neues erscheint, egal ob Questgebiet (das betreten der geschmolzenen Front gehört genauso dazu), die Zul Instanzen (obwohl ich Zul Gurub zumindest einmalig damals gesehen habe, da wars schon wieder schlechter) oder die Schlachtzüge, habe ich immer wieder diesen "Respekt" gehabt, diese Zurückhaltung...

Und genau dies erhoffe ich mir auch wieder für MoP.

Es geht dabei ja gar nicht um die Schwierigkeit. Aber so ein paar Tritte in den Hintern gleich zu Beginn holen einen da einfach ganz schnell in die Realität zurück. Denn man ist eben "nur" 85, am Anfang der neuen Levelzeit, am Anfang des Daily-Questgebiets, des Schlachtzugs, der Instanz.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. November 2011)

Kurze Frage nebenbei:
Wie kann es eigentlich sein das scheinbar 90% der Buffed Forum user mit classic oder BC begonnen haben? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben ein Großteill aller Spieler mit WOTLK angefangen, aber ich seh kaum jemand der das auch sagt (und mit cata jat wie es aussieht nicht ein einziger angefangen, noch nie gehört das das jemand sagte)

Ich selbst habe nie Classic gespielt aber was ich so alles gehört habe klingt nicht so als ob es so toll war.
Klassen und skillungen die niemals gespielt wurden weil sie total unbalance waren (Paladin scheinbar jede skillung, DPS Krieger, Ele-Schamanen, Dizi Priest, Schatten-Preister nur als Manabaterien, Tank palas nur als buffs Dudus als heilende anregenbots und und und)
Raids die nur 10 % der Spieler machen konnten weil der rest nicht das EQ, die zeit (scheinbar 4-6 Stunden bei einigen Raids) oder die Gruppen (40 Mann sind schwer zu finden) hatten.
Raids die man 100 mal mit dem selben char gehen musste weil nur boss x diesen einen gegenstand droppen konnte aber da sich die klassen die tsets nicht teilen war die drop chance für mein item total schlecht.
Kaum dinge die man nebenbeimachen konnte wenn man das Max lvl erreicht hat.
Stundenlanges Farmen von Dingen zur raidvorbereitung.
Lowies killen gang und gebe bestimmte gebiete sind freie 60er pvp Zone so das man nicht zum lvl kommt (brachland, SDT)

Ob das war ist weis ich nicht, das sind nur dinge die ich gehört habe. Also ich weis nicht ob ich spielspaß an Classic gehabt hätte


----------



## Stevesteel (10. November 2011)

Ich würde heute nicht mehr so spielen wollen wie zu Classiczeiten.
Viel zu viel Zeitverschwendung mit unsinnigen Sachen, die heutzutage diurch Komfortfunktionen 
verbessert/erleichtert werden.
Da kann man sich wenigsten voll auf das eigentliche Spiel, was bei jedem natürlich anders aussieht, konzentrieren.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. November 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Da kann man sich wenigsten voll auf das eigentliche Spiel, was bei jedem natürlich anders aussieht, konzentrieren.



Ich teile deine Meinung. Aber du siehst hier an unserem Thread, dass es Spieler gibt die ewiges Reisen, umständliche Wege, langsamen Spielfluss u.ä. als das eigentliche Spiel ansehen....

Jaja, die Verklärung der Vergangenheit.

Irgendein Uropa sagt heute sicherlich auch noch: "Damals, ja damals 1939 war alles so toll. Jeder hatte Arbeit und die Straßen in deutschen Städten waren sicher"....jaja


----------



## Tikume (10. November 2011)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe nie Classic gespielt aber was ich so alles gehört habe klingt nicht so als ob es so toll war.



War es objektiv gesehen auch nicht. Du musst aber überlegen dass die wirklich überwiegende Mehrheit aller Spieler damals nicht mal wussten was ein MMO überhaupt ist. Die hatten sowas noch niemals gespielt.
Wer damals ein MMO wie Ultima Online, Dark Age of Camelot oder Everquest spielte war ein Exot.

Die Leute fingen mit Wow an weil es von Blizzard war. Da wurde in Foren nach dem Speichern-Button und dem Offline Modus gefragt.
Wow war also für viele das erste MMO und damit eine überwältigende Erfahrung. Das wird jetzt im Nachhinein gerne verklärt


----------



## TheGui (10. November 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich lese deine Beitrag in Kurzform irgendwie so:
> 
> _blablabla
> vor einigen Jahren habe ich mit WOW angefangen. Damals war das Spiel langsamer und erfolge vor allen an die spielzeit gebunden. Ich war damals der King und konnte mir auf virtuelle Erfolge was einbilden!
> ...


wollte erst selbst was schreiben... aber der text tuts auch!


----------



## Doofkatze (10. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Jaja, die Verklärung der Vergangenheit.
> 
> Irgendein Uropa sagt heute sicherlich auch noch: "Damals, ja damals 1939 war alles so toll. Jeder hatte Arbeit und die Straßen in deutschen Städten waren sicher"....jaja




Nunja...dieser Ausschnitt stimmt leider...

BTT: Aber ich halte es nicht für Verklärung. Es gibt da so einige Punkte, die ich sogar recht gut fand. Weniger Platz an/in Taschen als Hexer/Jäger z. B. . Dadurch hat man sich deutlich von anderen Klassen unterschieden. Munition kaufen, Seelensplitter farmen vorm Raid. Fast keine Munition mehr haben...Das ging doch irgendwie in Fleisch und Blut über. Und es war irgendwie stimmig. Der böse Hexer hält Seelen gefangen...Heute kann ich Seelen aus dem Nichts ernten und nicht aus Leichen.

Außerdem war die Levelzeit damals nunmal angespannter. Die Weltenbosse, alleine der Dämmerwald. Mir wurde damals von meinem Gildenleiter die düstere Geschichte rund ums Zwielichthain erklärt...Ich hab mich da nie reingetraut. Zwar kenne ich heute die Questgebiete und bin auch ein durchaus fähiger Spieler, aber ich sehe auch so einfach keine Gefahren mehr. Als ich angefangen habe zu spielen, war ein Gegner mit rotem Level mein Todesurteil. Und wir haben uns nur mit 3-5 Spielern in Mobgruppen rund um ein Lagerfeuer getraut.

Aber man muss eben zwei Dinge festhalten: Es war nicht alles schön UND ich kann immer nur für mich sprechen. Und ich war immer Gaming Masochism gewohnt (siehe Metin2-Beitrag, wo ich in meinem Farmalltag auch locker den Wahnsinnigen hier in WoW hätte farmen können) und halte es nunmal wirklich für ein gutes Stilmittel. Ich kann nunmal farmen und wäre stolz darauf, Dinge nur auf solche Weise zu erreichen. Andererseits sehe ich fehlendes Gaming Masochism aber auch als Mitgrund dafür an, das wir heutzutage recht merkwürdige Mitspieler in unseren Reihen haben, die wie die Italiener Rückspiegel in Panzer baun, ums Schlachtfeld mal von vorne zu sehen...(aufgeben, sobald sich eine Herausforderung bietet). 
Denn wenn ich es aus Quests gewohnt bin, dass Dinge nicht direkt funktionieren oder wirklich "schwer" (mit Mithilfe?) lösbar sind, dann gehe ich auch mit einer anderen Einstellung an Instanzen oder Schlachtzüge heran.


----------



## Tidra-on (10. November 2011)

Grundsätzlich gibts einiges an Negativem was man mittlerweile anführen kann.

Der viel zu schnelle Levelaufstieg (vor allem seit Cata), das mittlerweile fast völlige Fehlen von Gruppenquests...(In beiden Fällen dürfen die Herren Blizz gern mal auch bei HdrO vorbeischauen, Nix von wegen fehlendem Spielspass auch nicht beim dritten oder 4. Char)...mangelnder Endcontent...und zwar nicht weil Raids fehlen sondern weil einfach Aufgaben/Quests fehlen...hat man alle 5 neuen Gebiete durch...kommt da nämlich rein gar nix mehr...und das ist ein eklatanter Unterschied zu Classic/BC...denn selbst mit Höchststufe hatte ich mehr Quests im Log als nur Daylies wie heute. 

ABER: Ich schliesse mich vielen hier an. Klar möchte ich das Classic Gefühl wieder haben. Das Gefühl wohlgemerkt, nicht die Spielmechanik. Das jedoch kann mir keiner wiedergeben, genausowenig wie das erste Hochgefühl als meine Frau mir den ersten Kuss gab. Dieses besondere kann man nicht wiederholen. Alles andere liegt meist an den Spielern selbst bzw. der Community und hat nichts mit Blizzards Leistung bezüglich des entwickelten Spiels zu tun.


----------



## Fedaykin (10. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nunja...dieser Ausschnitt stimmt leider...



Genau das ist der Punkt. Die Aussage stimmt, wie auch einige Aussagen einiger Forenteilnehmer hier stimmen. Aber man sollte niemals nur eine Seite der Medaille betrachten.


----------



## Psalmensang (10. November 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

als ebenso verklärter Classic Spieler muß ich dem TE grundsätzlich zustimmen - auch wenn ein toller Blog daraus geworden wäre, den sicherlich keiner gelesen hätte ;-)

Der Thread wird Blizzard nicht bewegen, WoW wieder zurückzuentwickeln, das ist auch klar. Dennoch sind viele Veränderungen mit den Erweiterungen und Patches
entstanden, die der spielenden Masse zum Vorteil gereichen. Jede Veränderung hat ihre tollen Seiten (Beispiel: Dungeonfinder) und bringt auch Schattenseiten mit sich (hohe Failquote).

Wenn aber (und das seit WotLK) Spieler innerhalb von 2 Tagen (ok durchgezockt, das ist schon krank) eine Erweiterung durchspielen, den neuen max. Level erreicht haben, anschließend rumheulen,
dass das Spiel zu leicht ist und keine Herausforderung für sie bietet und - und das ist ja der Knackpunkt - Blizzard genau auf diese Spieler hört und immer schneller neue, halbgare Spielinhalte implementiert,
dann brauchts niemand zu wundern, dass Abozahlen stark rückläufig sind.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber eine Raidinstanz im aktuellen Content innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden zu clearen - wo bleibt da der Anspruch, der Spass, die Atmosphäre? 
Einen Char innerhalb von 3 Tagen voll auszustatten und dann monatelang in OG oder SW zumstehen und flamen ?

... bleibt mir bis heute ein Rätsel, warum Menschen so sind.

Da fand ich die früheren Zugangsquesreihen (Scholo, Onyxia, BWL, Naxx) oder die epischen Klassenquests (Hexe episches Flammenross, Jäger/Priester-Questreihe) grandios. Auch, oder gerade deshalb weil sie viel Geschichte erzählt haben, viel Zeit in einer Gruppe verlangt haben und die Spieler letztendlich genial belohnt haben.


----------



## Nexilein (10. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> War es objektiv gesehen auch nicht. Du musst aber überlegen dass die wirklich überwiegende Mehrheit aller Spieler damals nicht mal wussten was ein MMO überhaupt ist. Die hatten sowas noch niemals gespielt.
> Wer damals ein MMO wie Ultima Online, Dark Age of Camelot oder Everquest spielte war ein Exot.
> 
> Die Leute fingen mit Wow an weil es von Blizzard war. Da wurde in Foren nach dem Speichern-Button und dem Offline Modus gefragt.
> Wow war also für viele das erste MMO und damit eine überwältigende Erfahrung. Das wird jetzt im Nachhinein gerne verklärt



Die Verklärung lässt sich nicht bestreiten.
Aber die Unerfahrenheit und damit einhergehende Naivität hatte eben auch substantielle Auswirkungen auf die Community.

Zum einen sind dadurch Projekte wie Allimania, Shakes & Fidget, Machinimas, etc. aus dem Boden geschossen, die unglaublich zum Flair beigetragen haben.
Zum anderen konnte man sich auch ohne Konsequenzen komplett "verskillen" ohne schief angeschaut zu werden. Ja es war sogar möglich erfolgreich zu raiden, ohne substantielle Dinge über das Spiel zu wissen, wofür man heute aus jeder Randomgruppe gekickt wird...

Von daher war es nicht nur anders, sondern manches auch wirklich besser.
Es sollte aber auch klar sein, dass hier die Zeit eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Und es gibt Dinge, die lassen sich nicht wieder in's Spiel patchen weil sie einfach vorbei sind.


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Von daher war es nicht nur anders, sondern manches auch wirklich besser.
> Es sollte aber auch klar sein, dass hier die Zeit eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Und es gibt Dinge, die lassen sich nicht wieder in's Spiel patchen weil sie einfach vorbei sind.



Naivität und fehlende Professionalität zB.? 
Das eigentliche Problem, in meinen Augen, ist die "Professionalisierung" der Spielerschaft bzw. die Forderung an alle anderen Spieler ebenfalls diesen Professionalisierungsgrad zu erreichen


----------



## Waldman (10. November 2011)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Da fand ich die früheren Zugangsquesreihen (Scholo, Onyxia, BWL, Naxx) oder die epischen Klassenquests (Hexe episches Flammenross, Jäger/Priester-Questreihe) grandios. Auch, oder gerade deshalb weil sie viel Geschichte erzählt haben, viel Zeit in einer Gruppe verlangt haben und die Spieler letztendlich genial belohnt haben.



Und das ist es doch, 95% der Spieler wollen das doch gar nicht, sondern Items, Loot, Erfolg. Die Geduld Pre-Quests zu machen, um in eine Raidinstanz reinzudürfen oder so, da hat der Großteil doch schon keine Lust mehr. Ich sehe die Entwicklung ja in der eigenen Gilde, wenn da nicht jede ID nach Erscheinen einer neuen Instanz mindestens ein weiterer Boss fällt, da sinkt schon die Motivation. Was denkst du, wenn du denen noch Pre-Quests oder sowas abverlangst. Blizzard passt sich nur den Bedürfnissen an.


----------



## Derulu (10. November 2011)

Waldman schrieb:


> Und das ist es doch, 95% der Spieler wollen das doch gar nicht, sondern Items, Loot, Erfolg. Die Geduld Pre-Quests zu machen, um in eine Raidinstanz reinzudürfen oder so, da hat der Großteil doch schon keine Lust mehr. Ich sehe die Entwicklung ja in der eigenen Gilde, wenn da nicht jede ID nach Erscheinen einer neuen Instanz mindestens ein weiterer Boss fällt, da sinkt schon die Motivation. Was denkst du, wenn du denen noch Pre-Quests oder sowas abverlangst. Blizzard passt sich nur den Bedürfnissen an.



Wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt...PreQuests welche optional sind, währen hier wohl die beste Lösung...die die so etwas haben wollen, können sie machen, die die nicht wollen, eben nicht


----------



## Shaggie (10. November 2011)

> Wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt...PreQuests welche optional sind, währen hier wohl die beste Lösung...die die so etwas haben wollen, können sie machen, die die nicht wollen, eben nicht


Generell keine schlechte Idee. Allerdings würde eine Optionale PreQuest den Sinn verfehlen. Sogesehen gibt es ja optionale PreQuest in Form von normalen Quest, die letzten 20 Quest (vllt. auch mehr oder weniger) im Schattenhochland erzählen z.b. die Geschichte von der Bastion des Zwielicht. Allerdigs hören viele (nicht alle) nachdem sie Stufe 85 erreicht haben auf zu Questen, aus dem einfachen Grund, das die Quest einen nicht weiterbringen. Mittlerweile questen nur sehr wenige aus Spass sondern nur wegen dem Nutzen den sie daraus ziehen bsp. Dailys.
Ich denke mal die Entwickler wissen das auch, also dann wozu eine Quest-Reihe einfüren die wenn überhaupt nur 5% der Spieler jemals sehen werden.


----------



## Psalmensang (10. November 2011)

Waldman schrieb:


> Und das ist es doch, 95% der Spieler wollen das doch gar nicht, sondern Items, Loot, Erfolg. .... Blizzard passt sich nur den Bedürfnissen an.



Hm... da gebe ich Dir unter Umständen Recht, wer am lautesten schreit wird am ehesten erhört.
Gut... oder auch nicht, denn Blizzard wird sich nach der zahlenden Masse orientieren müssen, denn egal welchen Weg sie weiter gehen, es werden Spieler abspringen (also der ungehörte, enttäuschte Teil). Ob der "give epixxx fast" Weg der richtige ist, bezweifle ich, aber das ist auch nur eine Einzelmeinung.


----------



## garak111 (10. November 2011)

@ ted 45
du musst dich hier für nichts entschuldigen. Du hast etwas angesprochen, was in vielen von uns positive Erinnerungen hervorruft. Manche Äußerungen von einigen sind geistiger Dünnpfiff, aber auch bereits zu klassik zeiten, waren, sind und werden solche Art von Spieler vorhanden sein. Ingame ignore und gut ist. Hier einfach überlesen. Ich leg nun noch ein paar nostalgische Erinnerungen nach:

Die epische quest zur Öffnung von AQ!!! Der ganze Server musste mithelen um AQ zu öffnen (Horde und Allianz) und dann die finale, rießige Schlacht in Moonglade. Hunderte oder tausende Allianzler gegen Hordler. Standbilder und Instanttod (warum auch immer  ) gaben trotzallem das Gefühl ein Teil eines rießigen MMORPG zu sein. 

Die Öffnung von Naxxramas. Nekropolen fallen in Azeroth ein.

Alteracs, bei denen Iwus (oder so ähnlich) beschworen wurde

und und und

Wer sagt, dass die Klassik-Bosse (zumindest sehr viele) in den Raids keine Herausforderung waren, hat diese nie zu Klassikzeiten probiert oder ist ein absoluter Pro-gamer. Jetzt - und ich meine nicht mal mit lvl 85 - ist vieles geändert. Der Skillbaum wurde von damals mehrfach überarbeitet. Zaubermacht statt int, etc, etc.

Cthun(endboss von aq 40) benötigt bestimmt genauso viel Movement wie Arthas. Patchwork hat die Tasten der DD-ler und Heiler zum glühen gebracht. Und nicht NUR mit 2 Tasten. Und außerdem gibt es heute auch Klassen die zu 60% mit 2 Tasten ihren Damage fahren oder ihre Heilung an den Mann/frau bringen.

Content, auch außerhalb des Raids war bestimmt nicht weniger vorhanden als jetzt. Alle 60iger inis waren eine Herausforderung (timerun baron, Tribut run DM, Keller in Scholo, brd (was eigentlich immer nachmittagsfüllend war) und tolles open-pvp 

Trotz alldem und es gibt noch VIEL VIEL mehr tolles in Klassik, wünsche ich mir die Zeiten nicht zurück. Ich rede gerne über sie, aber nochmals durchleben, NEIN DANKE.

Man muss versuchen dem neuen auch was abzugewinnen oder wenn man überhaupt keine Identifizierung mehr erlebt, einfach account beenden.

Nochmal THX ted 45 für deinen Anstoss über alte Zeiten nachzudenken. Halten wir diese einfach in guter Erinnerung. 

Grüße


----------



## inxs_tp (10. November 2011)

ich vermisse es auch ... als man nur im raid war um alle 5 min die leute neu zu buffen und vom geistheiler zurück in die ini zu laufen ... hachja ... gähn ... 

es war nicht alles gut ...


----------



## Noxiel (10. November 2011)

Pyrodimi hat 24 Stunden Pause um sich über die Gepflogenheiten im Forum wieder klar zu werden. Bitte haltet Euch an die Netiquette und denkt daran, dass ein angemessener Ton das A und O für eine funktionierende Diskussion ist.


----------



## Thestixxxx (10. November 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Pyrodimi hat 24 Stunden Pause um sich über die Gepflogenheiten im Forum wieder klar zu werden. Bitte haltet Euch an die Netiquette und denkt daran, dass ein angemessener Ton das A und O für eine funktionierende Diskussion ist.



Mal wieder der stehende Beweiss das man in nen Tread ab der 4. Seite nicht mehr reingucken sollte.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. November 2011)

garak111 schrieb:


> Und außerdem gibt es heute auch Klassen die zu 60% mit 2 Tasten ihren Damage fahren oder ihre Heilung an den Mann/frau bringen.


Welche denn? Selbst der Arkan-Magier braucht mehr als 2 Tasten, zumindest in einem längeren Kampf.



garak111 schrieb:


> Content, auch außerhalb des Raids war bestimmt nicht weniger vorhanden als jetzt. Alle 60iger inis waren eine Herausforderung (timerun baron, Tribut run DM, Keller in Scholo, brd (was eigentlich immer nachmittagsfüllend war) und tolles open-pvp


Und sonst noch? Was gabs denn außer eben Strath, Scholo und Düsterbruch an 5er Content im Endbereich? Heute regen sich die Spieler auf, weil es nur (!) 7 heroische Instanzen gibt. Gut, back 2 Classic mit MoP... aber wehe, es jammert einer wenn es dort nur 3 - 4 Instanzen gibt!



garak111 schrieb:


> Man muss versuchen dem neuen auch was abzugewinnen oder wenn man überhaupt keine Identifizierung mehr erlebt, einfach account beenden.


Hier hast Du absolut recht. Es gibt Dinge wie dieses Lied, welche zeitlos sind und wo einem auch nach Jahrzehnten noch ein wohliger Schauer über den Rücken kriecht. Seht es einfach so: WoW hat es geschafft, im schnellebigen Bereich der Computerspiele, wo die meisten schon nach wenigen Wochen kaum noch Beachtung finden, über Jahre zu bestehen und es polarisiert wie kaum ein anderes. Manch einer mag das Neue nicht und schwelgt lieber in Erinnerungen an alte Zeiten wie mein Opa, wenn er aus seiner Jugend vor Kriegsbeginn erzählt. Andere sehen es nüchterner und finden sich damit ab, dass die Entwickler versuchen, mit der Zeit zu gehen. Hat alles irgendwo seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. November 2011)

@Fremder:

Amen Bruder Amen!

Gut geschrieben und trifft es auf den Punkt. +1


----------



## Akium (11. November 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Laut Blizzards Statistiken zu den Accountkündigungsgründen, geben (laut seiner Aussage) die Meisten an, der Endcontent wäre ihnen zu schwer in Cataclysm...und nu' kommst du^^...Levelcontent ist auf absolute Anfänger gebalanced und der Endcontent (anders als zu Ende der WotLk-Zeiten) eben nicht -> schwupps "Endcontent ist zu schwer, ich kann meinen Charakter nicht weiter entwickeln und steh' auf der Stelle, ich hab keine Lust mehr, ich kündige"



Genau meine Rede. Die Leute laufen facerollend durchs Game, kommen im Endcontent an, und laufen gegen ne Wand. Folglich empfinden sie den Endcontent als zu schwer. 

Das ist doch exakt das was ich meine. Die Schere zwischen dem gesamten Weg und den Anforderungen am Schluss ist viel zu weit auseinander. 
Die Lernkurve, die den Leuten abverlangt wird, ist am anfang nicht vorhanden, und am Schluss viel zu steil. Die Bosse sind oftmals mit Fähigkeiten und Movementanforderungen bewusst überfrachtet. 

Wie soll man denn die Enden zusammenkriegen, wenn man beim Leveln in jeder Suppe auf dem Boden minutenlang stehen bleiben kann, später im Raid jedoch nach 0,drölf Sek platt ist.
Das am besten in nem 10er Raid, und schon war man der Whipeverursacher. 



Die Situation in WoLk sollte man nicht auf die letzten 6 Monate beziehen, als der 30 % Buff nahezu alles regelte. ICC war zu Beginn durchaus gut gemacht. Nicht überfrachtet, aber auch nicht so leicht wie Naxx. Der stufenweise steigende Buff war die ideale Lösung um nach und nach sämtliche Kundschaft zu bedienen. Es gab nur ein Problem, dass die ICC-Phase im Gesamten viel zu lange gedauert hat.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. November 2011)

Akium schrieb:


> Die Lernkurve, die den Leuten abverlangt wird, ist am anfang nicht vorhanden, und am Schluss viel zu steil.



Die Lernkurve isn Kreis


----------



## Fedaykin (11. November 2011)

@Akium

Ich muss dir recht geben. Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass die vorhandenen heroischen Instanzen auf ein gewisses Item-Level ausgelegt sind. Es kommt irgendwann immer der Punkt wo man blind durch die Instanz rennt, alles und jeden pullt und am Ende mit 80k DPS Richtung Ausgang bombt.

Zu Beginn von Cata waren die heroischen Instanzen teilweise knackig. Ich denke nur zu gerne an den Stonecore. Eine nicht eingespielte rnd.-Gruppe hatte hier keine Chancen. 

Mittlerweile bekommt man jedoch bereits 359er Gegenstände für ein paar Pünktchen hinterhergeworfen, dies führt natürlich dazu, dass man durch die Heros durchrauscht, in einem Raid aber plötzlich vor einem Boss steht, welcher ein wenig mehr abverlangt.

Ändern können wir dies leider nicht. Sicherlich gäbe es die Möglichkeit heroische Instanzen sukkzessive an das Item-Level anzupassen, aber ob dies der richtige Weg ist?

Im Endeffekt trennt sich nachher im Raid, meiner Ansicht nach gerade im 10er, die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## candyman3700 (11. November 2011)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"]na klasse freie meinung gibts hir auch nicht mehr, wo bitte ist mein Text??[/font]


----------



## TheGui (11. November 2011)

Oh neue Seite


Jackie251 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich lese deine Beitrag in Kurzform irgendwie so:
> 
> _blablabla
> vor einigen Jahren habe ich mit WOW angefangen. Damals war das Spiel langsamer und erfolge vor allen an die spielzeit gebunden. Ich war damals der King und konnte mir auf virtuelle Erfolge was einbilden!
> ...


----------



## Varitu (11. November 2011)

Hallo,

meine Gedanken zum Anfangspost des TE:

Ich denke daß die Zeit einiges verändert. Nicht nur das Spiel, auch die Wahrnehmung dessen.
natürlich ist WoW im Grundsatz leichter geworden, führt den (*neuen*) Spieler an der Hand.
Verständlich daß da die alten Hasen (einschließlich mir) sagen, es ist zu einfach geworden.

Aber denkt auch mal an die Zeit zurück.  

Da hatte man Null Erfahrung, Neuland so weit das Auge reicht, Gegner schienen unbesiegbar, das erste Mount/Epic.

Das waren die Gefühle von früher, die einem in guter Erinnerung bleiben. Und die man sich zurück wünscht. Nur geht das nach 6 Jahren WoW zocken halt nicht mehr.
Und ich denke das vergessen die meisten dabei. Und wer merkt das WoW für ihn zu einfach und eintönig wird, sollte darüber nachdenken sich ein anderes Spiel zuzulegen oder eine Pause zu machen. Und auch hier bin ich mit dabei, wüßte ATM aber nicht was mich ansprechen würde. Mich reißst es nicht mehr vom Hocker, zum entspannen ne Ini oder questen, für Spaß und ein wenig Adrenalin PvP, OK. Aber das epische Gefühl spür ich net mehr.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Annovella (11. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Aber du spielst immer noch?



Gz dafür.

Nur leider ist dein wie du ihn gern hättest intelligenter und kritischer Beitrag absoluter Schwachsinn. Alles was ich schrieb bezog sich auf PvP, wie du ganz offensichtlich lesen kannst in meinem Beitrag.
TBC hat es geschafft groß raus zu kommen, es war schon fast esportfeeling, so gut war das balancing. Aber mit WotLk war das ganze wieder vorbei und Cata ist einfach nur ein Witz. Rund 90% aller Spieler die "gut" PvP spielen haben nach und nach aufgehört. Hunderte von Spielern, sogar tausende. TBC hat was PvP angeht geboomt.
Jetzt gibt es einfach nurnoch 80% Wintrading/MMR Abuseteams in den Ladden und obwohl es nachgewiesen ist und es so offensichtlich ist(oder ist es nicht offensichtlich wenn ein frisch 85er mit grün/blauem Gear 3,1k 3on3 Rating erzielt so wie http://eu.battle.net...C3%B8e/advanced Cameltøe 85 Gnome Arms Warrior, Shattrath - ich mein, er hat 365er Ehregear^^ darüber kann man nur lachen, der beste Beweis dafür wie Blizzard sich ein Dreck schert um PvP).

Erst gestern hatte ich ein Gespräch mit einem alten Kollegen und Gildenmate, der TBC und WotLk auf internationalen Turnieren mit Leuten wie Neilyo gespielt hat und noch auf Giga zu bewundern war und er spielt seit Cata auch nurnoch PvE in der Top-Gilde von Aegwynn und Frostwolf und mit MoP wird er auch aufhören. Das ist einer der letzten weltklasse Spieler der aufhört, da ists kein wunder das ein Spieler wie Kajn #1 in jedem Bracket wird mit solchen Lineups wie er sie hat. Klar ist Kajn gut, das sind viele, aber er ist wie viele andere auch kein Spieler der wie Reckful/Neilyo/Woundman und co. auf Turnieren um hohe Geldsummen spielen und da sieht man mal wie schlecht das Niveau geworden ist.
Er kritisierte auch die Zukunftspläne bezüglich PvE Gear im PvP, sowie Rated BG, Arenasystem, Balancing welches nurnoch zu 100% auf PvE ausgelegt ist(erst gerade gelesen, das von Blut DK´s die Rüstung erhöt wird, aber gegen den Selfheal der viel zu stark ist und der Schaden der zu hoch ist für PvP Verhältnisse ließt man nichts.)

Ich mein der mit beste Spieler Hydra macht Werbung für einen Privat-Server, dort spielen auch viele andere weltklasse Spieler, oder hören komplett auf. Der Realm ist auf Ende WotLk Niveau, dort wo PvP noch gerade in Ordnung gebracht wurde. Die meisten PvP/Arenavideos auf Warcraftmovies.com sind von diesem Server.. nicht vom Liveserver.

Ist es nicht ganz offensichtlich, das Blizzard PvP komplett aufgegeben hat? Dafür fing ich zur Beta-Classic an, für PvP. Noch konnte ich es ertragen, da ich auch nurnoch Random BGs mache und nicht mehr viel spiele, aber irgendwann reicht das nicht mehr. Allein weil auch von mir nahezu alle Kollegen aufgehört haben. n 2on2 Mate von mir war jahrelang nichtmehr auf Live-Servern aufzufinden, auf einmal sehe ich Toprated Videos von ihm auf warcraftmovies von dem privat-Server, wo er auch am laufende Rande Gladi macht, fair.

Naja, 4.3 wird noch interessant, die Season nicht und Pandaria werd ich mir nicht kaufen. 

Btw.: Das ist kein Heulpost so wie die meisten Niveaulosen dabei denken, sondern reine Information zum Standpunkt von Blizzard gegenüber PvP. Viele betreiben gerne PvP, sehen aber nicht wie es immer schlechter wird.


----------



## Eckhexaule (11. November 2011)

Ich war früher ein begeisterter Fan von WOW. Classic und BC habe ich geliebt, mit Wotlk konnt ich noch leben.
Aber mit Cataclysm war für mich der Spielspaß vorbei.
Viele der Änderungen an den Klassen waren einfach mistig.
Der Heildruide nicht mehr als Baum usw.
Daher hab ich dann aufgehört und von unserer alten Gilde zockt nur noch einer, weil alle das Spiel nicht mehr gut finden.
Aber dafür haben wir jetzt wieder mehr Zeit im RL.


----------



## Tikume (11. November 2011)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> Ich war früher ein begeisterter Fan von WOW. *Classic* und BC *habe ich geliebt*, mit Wotlk konnt ich noch leben.
> Aber mit Cataclysm war für mich der Spielspaß vorbei.
> Viele der Änderungen an den Klassen waren einfach mistig.
> *Der Heildruide nicht mehr als Baum* usw.



Ok .. also wie in Classic - Widerspruch?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (12. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> War es objektiv gesehen auch nicht. Du musst aber überlegen dass die wirklich überwiegende Mehrheit aller Spieler damals nicht mal wussten was ein MMO überhaupt ist. Die hatten sowas noch niemals gespielt.
> Wer damals ein MMO wie Ultima Online, Dark Age of Camelot oder Everquest spielte war ein Exot.
> 
> Die Leute fingen mit Wow an weil es von Blizzard war. Da wurde in Foren nach dem Speichern-Button und dem Offline Modus gefragt.
> Wow war also für viele das erste MMO und damit eine überwältigende Erfahrung. Das wird jetzt im Nachhinein gerne verklärt



Das stimmt. Ich denke WoW-Classic war so ähnlich wie Woodstock. Objektiv betrachtet eine Zumutung aber es war geil dabeigewesen zu sein. Mit Burning Crusade waren dann aber wirklich die meisten Schwächen beseitigt ohne das die alten Tugenden über Bord geworfen waren. Ich finde mit WotLK hat sich das Spiel sehr stark verändert, ohne dass man es vielleicht auf den ersten Blick gemerkt hätte.


----------



## Nexilein (12. November 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Ich denke WoW-Classic war so ähnlich wie Woodstock. Objektiv betrachtet eine Zumutung aber es war geil dabeigewesen zu sein. Mit Burning Crusade waren dann aber wirklich die meisten Schwächen beseitigt ohne das die alten Tugenden über Bord geworfen waren.



Guter Vergleich :-)
Wobei auch BC alles andere als rund war. Ich denke da nur an die vollkommen verplanten Hero Inis:

Für's Raiden brauchten man das Equip von dort nicht, und die nicht-raidenden Gelegenheitsspieler brauchten ewig um überhaupt den Ruf für den Zugang zusammenzubekommen.

Die Hilfestellung mittels Einstiegsequip aus Heros war also irgendwie voll daneben, und von daher war es kein Wunder, dass die Heros in WotLK viel zugänglicher designed wurden.

Blizzard schießt eben oft über's Ziel hinaus, mal in die eine Richtung, dann wieder in die andere.


----------



## J_0_T (12. November 2011)

Sehens wir mal so, heute wären viele spieler einfach überfordert mit den zugangsquests. 

Viele dieser quests zogen sich ansatzweise über tage wenn die gilde nicht so aufgelegt war wie man es wollt... und mit rnd so etwas zu machen war damals überaus frustrierend. Wer die quests schon hatte ging nicht mit und man stand alleine da. Daumen hoch wer das toll fand. 

Die ini suche damals? Grauenvoll... und das meine ich ernst. Klar gab es nicht die vielen leaver wie heute aber damals musste nur mal ein schlechter tag sein und dein char konnte weitere inis vergessen weil man gemieden wurde. Das selbe mit den Gilden... entweder du hast rl aufgegeben oder du warst ganz unten in der Rangordnung. Den die raids dauerten locker einen tag und sie waren auch schwerer zu leiten als heute. 

Die Rüstung, wer sie hatte lies es sich gut gehen... will heißen neue waren ganz unten. Und das zog sich bis noch woltk.

Ich muss sagen was das Klima anging war Classic das kälteste das es gab. Da gabs nicht einfach ma schnell nen raidboss legen für ein item. Warst du nicht in der lage dich anzupassen das bedeutet du hast deine spielerische freiheit aufgegeben, rl minimiert und warst noch 24 std on dann bist du schnell eingegangen. 


BC versuchte es aufzulockern, aber der trott war noch im kopf der classic spieler... sofern du bestimmte sachen nicht vorweisen kannst was du durch. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Also als neuling war das auch noch recht kalt. 


Woltk änderte das ganze... man musste nicht viel investieren und es wurde für neulinge freundlicher. 

Und mit cata ändert sich das noch mehr in freundlichen einstieg. 


Wenn ich ehrlich bin war classic nich die beste zeit sondern die egoistischste. Denn wer da nicht mithalten konnte was viele nicht mit ihrem privatleben packten lagen weit zurück. So wie es jetzt ist finde ich es passend. und auch zeitgemäß.


----------



## Varaquet (12. November 2011)

Zeitgemäß, andre in Random Inis und demnächst Raid dermassen asozial anzupampen, das mir als Spieler erstmal der Mund offensteht ... ? 
Nein, nicht vor Staunen sondern vor Entsetzen. 

BC hat so gepasst, wie es war. 
Wer sich tagsüber / abends / wann auch immer, keine 2 Stunden freihalten konnte für eine Instanz : mein aufrichtiges Mitleid. 
Die Heros trugen zu BC ihren Namen zu Recht.... 
Und man machte zu Recht Prequests... 

Ich bin zu BC in die Welt von WoW gestartet, nein, nicht als absoluter MMO Noob, meine Tastatur konnte ich schon vorher bedienen :-) 

Was hat - für mich - einmal den Reiz dieses Spiels ausgemacht ? 

Es war damals das Kennenlernen neuer Leute, über Instanz oder Elitequest Gruppensuche, das Spaß haben, miteinander "groß" werden - ja, auch das Raiden kam später dazu. 
Faule Eier gab es schon damals in der Community, doch wer einmal auffiel, der kam schon sehr bald nirgendwo mehr hin mit. 
( ist der Ruf erst ruiniert....) 

Klar, der Dungeonfinder ist heutzutage toll, wer sucht noch freiwillig Servergruppen ? Hallo Anonymität, hallo Assifinder. 

Du kannst dich daneben benehmen, ninjalooten, Arschloch sein - morgen schon hast einen andern Namen, eine andre Fraktion und einen andern Server. 

Zum Ende von BC hin auf LK hin hab ich das Sterben einiger Gilden live miterlebt... 
... zu Cata hin... dasselbe... 
.. die Comm ist in weiten Teilen wirklich nur noch fürn Allerwertesten, ich steh in keiner Hauptstadt rum, man versäumt eh nix... 

Warum ich noch spiele ? Wegen der Gilde und der guten Stimmung. 

Raids waren damals, behaupt ich mal frech, nicht wirklich schwerer als heute. Wenn sich die anderen 9 / 24 Leute mal ein wenig zusammen genommen haben, konnte man an einem Abend mehr als 1 Boss legen ;-)


----------



## Ukmâsmú (12. November 2011)

Kurz und knapp:




classic und BC war das tollste in wow! das stellt keiner der das miterlebt hat in frage nur wenn man heute nach dem was es nun schin gibt nochmal classic spielt merkt man wie anstrengend und zeitvernichtend das spiel ist. aber es gab einen riesigen sprung zwischen denen die viel gespielt haben welche sich dann in t sets einhüllen durften und denjenigen ide kaum zeit hatten und fast NIX gesehn haben von der welt ( content ). es ist jetzt echt angenehmer für alle spieler und wow bietet acuh einfach für fast jeden was


----------



## Duskfall334 (13. November 2011)

ich hab' freunde und du?


alter, ES IST EIN SPIEL...!

Is' halt vorbei, damit musst du dich abfinden.


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> classic und BC war das tollste in wow! das stellt keiner der das miterlebt hat in frage


Ich schon. Classic wurde damals so mit 50 schon öde. Open PvP konnte man knicken, die Wartezeit bei den Battlegrounds als sie dann kamen waren jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Burning Crusade war PvE mäßig völlig für den Arsch, dafür war das PvP damals ganz ok. 
Wrath of The Lichking hat mir persönlich noch am besten gefallen.

Das ist meine *persönliche Meinung*, es fand also nicht jeder Classic und BC so super toll


----------



## Alterac123 (13. November 2011)

Ich habe zur Zeit von WOTLK und Anfang Cata auch noch gespielt, aber irgendwann wurde es halt immer dasselbe...
Wofür noch spielen, wenn Items keinen Stellenwert haben, weil man sowieso im 346 Equip durch die Inis rotzt als Healer...
Und will man dann mal PvP spielen, hat man nach dem ersten BG auch keinen Bock 2 Wochen zu spielen für ein häßliches PvP Set.
Habe früher auch immer gedacht, dass die Puste nicht rausgeht aber wenn die Pausen immer länger werden. Ich denke ich werde 
sowieso nichtmehr zocken.


----------



## Derulu (13. November 2011)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp:
> 
> classic und BC war das tollste in wow! *das stellt keiner der das miterlebt hat in frage* nur wenn man heute nach dem was es nun schin gibt nochmal classic spielt merkt man wie anstrengend und zeitvernichtend das spiel ist. aber es gab einen riesigen sprung zwischen denen die viel gespielt haben welche sich dann in t sets einhüllen durften und denjenigen ide kaum zeit hatten und fast NIX gesehn haben von der welt ( content ). es ist jetzt echt angenehmer für alle spieler und wow bietet acuh einfach für fast jeden was



Ich hab BC gespielt und stelle das allerdings ziemlich in Frage...^^. Das liegt vor allem an dem Konzept der heroischen Instanzen damals, die einen zwanghaften Besuch der normalen Instanzen (manchmal viele viele Male) zur Bedingung hatten (Schlüsselruf)...Beispiel aus dem Alltag: Gerade mit dem Main (Schurke) Level 70 geworden und nettes Equip per Beruf hergestellt, in der Gilde hergestellt bekommen - Gilde sucht noch jemanden, der gerne XYZ heroisch mitgehen will und das schon das schon seit einer Stunde, am besten ein Schurke sollte es sein, denn Boss ABC muss man kicken, sonst heilt er sich hochm, "He, Zabrisk, du bist doch schruke, Ausrüstung sollte auch passen, kommste mit, haste Lust?". Man hätte also das passende Level, meldet sich, wird in die Gruppe eingeladen, läuft voller Vorfreude zum Instanzportal...und läuft gegen eine Wand und bemerkt..."uuups, ich hab noch nicht den Schlüssel freigegrindet, sorry Leute"...
Sinn der Aktion: Spieler so viel Zeit wie möglich im Spiel zu halten^^

So und nu kommst du.... 

xD
Ansonsten hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich :-)
> Wobei auch BC alles andere als rund war. Ich denke da nur an die vollkommen verplanten Hero Inis:
> 
> Für's Raiden brauchten man das Equip von dort nicht, und die nicht-raidenden Gelegenheitsspieler brauchten ewig um überhaupt den Ruf für den Zugang zusammenzubekommen.
> ...



Die Heroics waren damals eine ALTERNATIVE zu Raids, also Endgame-Content für Kleingruppen. Praktisch für Leute die einen raidähnlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad wollten aber nicht genug Mitspieler für Karazhan zusammenbekamen. Ich fande den Ansatz ausgesprochen gelungen und wesentlich besser als in WotLK gelöst, wo Heros die neuen Normal-Instanzen waren und Normale Instanzen auf Stufe 80 vollkommen sinnlos (war nur einmal in einer drin, um einem Freund zu helfen).


----------



## Nexilein (13. November 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Die Heroics waren damals eine ALTERNATIVE zu Raids, also Endgame-content für Kleingruppen. Praktisch für Leute die einen raidähnlichen Schwierigkeitsgrad wollten aber nicht genug Mitspieler für Karazhan zusammenbekamen. Ich fande den Ansatz ausgesprochen gelungen und wesentlich besser als in WotLK gelöst



So habe ich das damals auch gesehen, aber ein großer Teil der Community sieht es eben anders.
Ich schließe mich da also lediglich der Community-Sicht an, auch wenn Blizzard etwas anderes vor hatte.

Funktioniert hat aber beides nicht...
Auf meinem relativ gut bevölkerten Server waren die Heros eigentlich erst ein Thema, als man nur wohlwollenden Ruf benötigte und für Marken Items auf T6 Niveau bekommen hat.
Das hat man auch daran gemerkt, wie schwer es war genug Leute mit Hero Key für die "Schrecken der Nacht"-Pre zusammen zu bekommen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. November 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Funktioniert hat aber beides nicht...
> Auf meinem relativ gut bevölkerten Server waren die Heros eigentlich erst ein Thema, als man nur wohlwollenden Ruf benötigte und für Marken Items auf T6 Niveau bekommen hat.



Also ich war auch vorher schon des öfteren in heroics, allerdings herrschte anfangs der Konsens, dass es sich allein für die Beute nicht unbedingt lohnt. Ähnliches sagte man allerdings auch über Raids, da es die besten Epics für den geringsten Aufwand über die Arena zu holen gab...
Aber das sind Feinabstimmungen, die man auch anders treffen kann. Die Rufsenkung für die Schlüssel war in Ordnung finde ich, auch da zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon viele mit Twinks unterwegs waren und die Instanzen bereits kannten. Zumindest waren heroics (und auch normale Instanzen auf entsprechendem Ausrüstungsstand) fordernd genug, dass sie nicht beim zweiten Besuch schon langweilig waren. Beide Modi hatten ihren Platz im Spiel.


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ähnliches sagte man allerdings auch über Raids, da es die besten Epics für den geringsten Aufwand über die Arena zu holen gab...


das galt dauerhaft nur für Waffen

als Mage war z.B das Fuerzwirn Set noch bis T5 BiS

Als Tank wolltest du das Schwert aus mechanar und von der Schattenmutter wollte jeder Caster den Zauberstab weils ne geringe verbesserung erst von Maghteridon gab

Quagmirans Auge war auch extrem gut für ein bleues Item das man ewig nicht abgelegt hat!


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> das galt dauerhaft nur für Waffen
> 
> als Mage war z.B das Fuerzwirn Set noch bis T5 BiS



Was BiS ist und was nicht, richtet sich immer nach den Anforderungen. Auf dem Schlachtfeld und in der freien Welt wo ich zusammengenommen sicherlich 90% meiner Spielzeit verbracht habe, trug ich leiber etwas wo viel Ausdauer und/oder Abhärtung drauf war (außer ich habe meinen Schurken gespielt, da war ich eh ungankbar, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte...). Da waren Items aus der Arena also nicht nur leichter zu kriegen sondern auch besser. Für Raids und Instanzen waren sie nicht besser aber immer noch brauchbar und ebenfalls leichter zu kriegen. Das galt jedenfalls solange bis Mindestratings vorrausgesetzt wurden aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt gabs dann ja dickes Zeug für hero-Marken...

Wie auch immer, ich habe Equip nie als Selbstzweck angesehen. Ich habe schon zu Classic gesagt: "Ich geh doch nicht 20x in eine langweilige Instanz, nur um die Items zu kriegen, die es mir dann ermöglichen in die nächste langweilige Instanz zu gehen". Das Spielen selbst muss Spaß machen und das hat es in BC recht lange, während sich in WotLK nach dem sehr gelungenen Leveln schlagartig die Lust verabschiedet hat.


----------



## Dynamic (15. November 2011)

an den TE,

früher hatten wir Ulbricht
früher hatten wir Honecker
früher hatten wir die Mauer
früher hatten wir die Mark
früher hatten wie die D-Mark
früher hatten wir Betriebskindergärten
früher hatten wir ein gutes Soziales gefüge in der DDR was das miteinander und füreinander angeht innerhalb der Bevölkerung
früher hatten wir die Stasi

jetzt haben wir den Euro und Merkel

Zeiten ändern sich, ein kommen und gehen. für einige bringt es gutes, für andere schlechtes

geh mit der Zeit und schwelge nicht in alten Zeiten, hör auf an alt bewährten zu klammern und öffne dich für neues

meine güte diese Jammerthreads gehen mir richtig auf den Keks

Dyna


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Dynamic schrieb:


> an den TE,
> 
> früher hatten wir Ulbricht
> früher hatten wir Honecker
> ...



Nicht alles, was neu ist, ist auch gut.
Und es würde meines Erachtens durchaus Sinn machen, auch mal nach "hinten" zu schauen, um zu analysieren, was nachträglich doch besser war als jetzt und ob man dies nicht wieder ins jetzige Spiel holen kann.

Es gibt da eben auch eine Geschichte in meinem Privatbereich. 
Da war eine Firma, die Obst + Gemüse auf dem Land verkauft hat, sich später vergrößern musste, da der Anlauf riesig war und schließlich einen Metzger und Bäcker hinzuholte. Das Preisniveau war hoch, aber insgesamt hat es funktioniert, da die Kassierer diese Firma gelebt haben und sich mit jedem Kunden unterhalten haben. Das kam bei den älteren Kunden so gut an, das dieses System geboomt haben. Cheffe hat aber die Firma in den Sand gesetzt, als er sich an der Börse verzockt und schließlich Geld veruntreut hat.
In der Folgegeschichte riss sich ein holländischer Geschäftsmann aus dem Insolvenzverfahren die Firma unter die Nägel und setzte IRGENDWEN als Geschäftsführer ein, der mit den hohen Fixkosten eines rund 2000 qm Kaufflächengeländes überfordert war und den weit niedrigeren Besucheransturm nicht entgegenwirken konnte und alle damals so wichtigen Kassierer gegen Aushilfen ersetzte.
Heute weiß ich persönlich, das ich diese Firma betreiben könnte, wenn ich es denn schaffe, alle "alten" Mitarbeiter ins Boot zu holen und eben nicht diese riesige Verkaufsfläche dauerhaft betreiben möchte.
Denn im Gegensatz zum aktuellen Geschäftsführer kenne ich dieses Gewerbe aufs Genaueste und habe dazu die passenden Ideen zur Rückkehr an diesen Punkt, wo der erste Chef damals seinen privaten Fehler gemacht hat.
Würde ich im Lotto gewinnen, würde ich das Risiko eingehen


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. November 2011)

Es war einmal ein Spiel....

welches sich schickte, um die Warcraft-Story aus einem Echtzeitstrategiespiel in ein MMORPG zu bringen.
Ein Freund von mir spielte zu dem Zeitpunkt DaoC, welches ich beim zusehen schon als sehr toll empfand, aber nicht spielen konnte/wollte, da ich kein Internet hatte und es damals nicht einsah, für ein Online-Spiel Monatsgebühren zu bezahlen.

Zusammen spielten wir diverse WC3-Mods und Diablo2. Dann kam die Open-Beta von WoW und mein Kumpel hatte einen der raren Keys ergattert. Dann als "Vanilla" bzw. WoW rauskam, hörte er mit DaoC auf und spielte WoW. Ich schaute es mir an und dachte nur "WoW- das sieht ja geil aus"
Bis ca. Mitte WotLk, bzw. Cata hat er sich nocheinmal geholt und für 2 Monate angetestet. Ich saß vor ca. 5 Jahren Tagelang bei ihm rum und schaute ihm beim WoW zocken zu. Meine neugierigen Fragen wurden von ihm geduldig und gewissenhaft beantwortet: "Waaas maaachst Du daaaa?" "Ich suche Breitmaulfrösche, für Buffood für den nächsten Raid" "Was kann diese/jene Klasse alles so besonderes?"....... Nach langem zugucken und bei ihm abhängen wurde es mir dann mal zu blöd, und ich fragte ihn, ob wir nicht mal rausgehen oder etwas Anderes machen könnten. Patzige Antwort seinerseits: "Wenn Du Dich mit mir treffen willst, dann kauf Dir doch Internet"

* Bäm, * geknickt und schockiert von solch einer Aussage blieb ich ihm einige Wochen fern.
Wohlgemerkt wohnten wir *nur* 6 Stockwerke auseinander. Ich konnte es damals nicht verstehen, warum man für ein bezahl-MMOrPG so viel Zeit und Reallife verhunzen kann. Ein Satz zur "riesigen" WoW von ihm woran ich mich noch gut erinnere war "Um einmal Kalimdor von Nord nach Süd zu laufen braucht man wohl so ca. 1 Stunde". Kein Trottellotto aka. Dungeonfinder, kein reiten ab Lvl. 20. Meine Meinung, damals wie heute ist, daß es mir einfach zu "zeitraubend" gewesen währe. Vor etwas mehr als 1,5 jahren dann kam ich in den Genuss, auch ins Internet zu können und holte mir den WoW-Probeaccount. Nach 3x 10 Tagen testen entschied ich mich dann, es doch einmal mit WoW auszuprobieren. Also kaufte ich mir "Classic-WoW" und fing an, die WoW zu erkunden. Es war ein tolles Gefühl, diese "riesige" virtuelle Welt zu erkunden und eine gar lustige Fantasiefigur zu spielen. Dann wollte ich einen Blutelfen und Juwe haben, merkte aber, das ich ohne BC nix werde, also mußte BC her. Irgendwann nach langer Zeit war ich dann kurz vor Lvl 70 und kaufte mir WotLk. Das spielte ich dann, bis ich 3 Chars auf Lvl 80 hatte und es mich sooooetwas von annerfte, auf eine Lichking-Hc-Ini gefühlte 2-200 Stunden zu warten. Also habe ich mir dann vor ca. 3 Wochen entlich und zum Wohle meiner netten Gilde Cataclysm gekauft und bin damit sehr glücklich. 

Bissl offtopic zwar, ist aber auch ein Thread in diesem Forum "Was werdet ihr zum Start von MoP machen?" ?!?WTF!?! "Was werdet ihr zum Start der Olympischen Spiele 2032 machen?" Das ist noch soooooo lange hin, Patch 4.3 kommt bald on und bringt wieder (hoffentlich) tollen neuen Konntent in dem man sich, wenn man nicht die berühmte Aufmerksamkeitsspanne einer Fruchtfliege hat, lange mit beschäftigen kann.

Btt: Fazit ist für mich, wenn WoW noch so ähnlich währe wie zu Anfangszeiten, würde ich es jetzt nicht spielen. Ein Bg wie die Kriegshymnenschlucht, welches mehrere *Stunden *dauerte oder stundenlanges hingewipe zu einer Low-Ini (als Hordi Gnomergan, als Ally z.b Flammenschlund) geschweige denn stundenlanges farmen da man nicht reiten kann, kann und will ich mir nicht leisten. Dafür ist mir meine LEBENSZeit dann doch zu kostbar. Es ist gut so, wie es ist. Zumindest für mich und dem großteil unserer Gilde ebentso. 

Allen die sich die "Classic-WoW" Zeiten wieder wünschen kann ich eigentlich nur das raten, was hier schon recht offt geschrieben wurde. Sucht Euch Eure Dungeongruppen im /2 und lauft/reitet hin. Keiner zwingt Euch dazu, den Dungeonbrowser zu benutzen. Oder etwa DOCH??? Fragt doch mal auf Eurem Server, wer darauf Bock hätte.... 0,0000000001 Promill? XD
Das man jetzt sehr viele Items über Punkte oder ähnliches bekommen kann, heißt ja nicht, das man es hinterhergeschmissen bekommt. Auch die Punkte wollen erspielt werden.


Tja das waren jetzt mal meine Gedanken zudiesem Thema

Have fun und so long und so


Ford


----------



## Dynamic (15. November 2011)

@

* Doofkatze*


Altbewährtes neu entdecken, habe ich nicht´s dagegen, zurück denken sollte man, aber man sollte nicht an die Vergangenheit klammern, meines erachtens tut er aber dies.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. November 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Btt: Fazit ist für mich, wenn WoW noch so ähnlich währe wie zu Anfangszeiten, würde ich es jetzt nicht spielen. Ein Bg wie die Kriegshymnenschlucht, welches mehrere *Stunden *dauerte oder stundenlanges hingewipe zu einer Low-Ini (als Hordi Gnomergan, als Ally z.b Flammenschlund) geschweige denn stundenlanges farmen da man nicht reiten kann, kann und will ich mir nicht leisten. Dafür ist mir meine LEBENSZeit dann doch zu kostbar. Es ist gut so, wie es ist. Zumindest für mich und dem großteil unserer Gilde ebentso.



Es ist nicht wirklich so, dass man früher mehr Zeit in das Spiel gesteckt hätte als heute. Einige haben das sicherlich getan, die meisten Spieler aber nicht. Man hat dann ebend pro Abend nur eine Instanz gemacht und nicht drei, saß aber dieselben anderthalb Stunden vorm Bildschirm und hatte nicht das Gefühl weniger erlebt zu haben. Gut, ein Alteractal (ich nehme an, das meinst du) von Anfang bis Ende hat man wirklich selten geschafft, aber darauf wars auch nicht ausgelegt. Man konnte schließlich auch mittendrin einsteigen und es ging eher darum, sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen, als tatsächlich mit drei Marken nach Hause zu gehen. Man lief damals auch nicht im höchsten T-Set herum sondern nur halb-episch hat aber trotzdem zur besser ausgerüsteten Hälfte der Spielerschaft gehört und dementsprechend nicht das Gefühl gehabt, nichts erreicht zu haben.


----------



## Cantharion (15. November 2011)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wirklich so, dass man früher mehr Zeit in das Spiel gesteckt hätte als heute. Einige haben das sicherlich getan, die meisten Spieler aber nicht. Man hat dann ebend pro Abend nur eine Instanz gemacht und nicht drei, saß aber dieselben anderthalb Stunden vorm Bildschirm


Nur dass es im endgame nicht mit bei 1,5Stunden/ini blieb und raiden sowieso mit hohem Zeitaufwand (vorbereitung, repkosten, vorquests) verbunden war.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (15. November 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Nur dass es im endgame nicht mit bei 1,5Stunden/ini blieb und raiden sowieso mit hohem Zeitaufwand (vorbereitung, repkosten, vorquests) verbunden war.



Manche Inis haben etwas länger gedauert, andere waren etwas kürzer. BRT hat man ja meist nicht an einem Stück gemacht...

Raids waren ebenfalls aufwendiger, heißt aber nicht, dass man mehr Zeit mit Raiden verbracht hat, eher, dass man weniger weit gekommen ist (die 5% hardcore-Gilden mal außen vor gelassen). Dafür hat jeder Boss in Zul'Gurub mehr gezählt als später ein ganzer Flügel in Naxxramas (WotLK). die Maßstäbe waren halt ganz andere.


----------

